# D Sonic 7 - Initial Thoughts



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Just some initial thoughts on the Dimarzio D Sonic 7, which arrived yesterday, and was installed today (Thanks, Eric!  ) into my 2001 Ibanez RG2027. Replaced a Blaze bridge pickup, which is about my favorite bridge pup. I'll post a thorough review after a few weeks of playing it, along with some better pictures and some sound clips possibly.

It's a pretty neat pickup so far. It says it was designed for low tunings, and it seems optimum for that. It's an odd pickup, because it's the most clear-sounding pickup I've ever heard, let alone played. You'd think it would accomplish that with lots of treble, and it has treble, but it's not excessive.  

Nearest analogy I can think of is say, on one hand - 
Stereo system A has so-so speakers, so you put lots of treble in to really get clarity from your music, maybe with the treble control, or an EQ.
Stereo system B uses top-of-the-line speakers, which are naturally clear. No ice-pick treble, just zero mud. (Makes me think of a comparison... stereo A is a JB, stereo B is the DS7. The JB has lots of upper frequency, but the bass was uncompressed, loud, rather indistinct. DS7 bass is uber-tight.)

That's the D Sonic 7 right there, I think. Zero mud. It sounds sorta like the Blaze, scooped, but not really, becasue it seems to have a warm, low-mid growl. It sounds a bit like the Blaze Custom - loud, but the mids are lower, less 'honky'. It sounds almost like an EMG, but without that big mid squawk, and lots of passive dynamics. It's very, very sparkly, and a bit clinical, without sounding like an EMG. It's very clear, without being overly 'bright'. Super balanced, not too much of any frequency.

Hard to describe yet, as it's only been one night. This is a different beast, I'll say that. I've never played anything like it, but its differences are subtle. After all, it's a pickup, not a rocket. But still, very, very different from most bridge pickups. Ultra modern. It's marketed for low-tunings, and since I play in drop F, on a 25.5" scale mahogany guitar, clarity is a big plus. So far, this pickup has that in spades, and it might be a winner. So far, the most articulate pickup I've ever heard.

We all know I'm fickle as hell with pickups, though, so...  I like it alot off the bat, however. 

INITIAL TONE THOUGHTS
Bass - 7
Low Mid - 6
Mid - 5
High Mid - 6
Treble - 7
Presence - 8


Some pics. (Sorry, no photographer here.)


RG2027 with D Sonic 7 in bridge, Air Norton 7 in neck, and LEDs. Dark.






Same, only with the camera flash on.





Again, a very thorough review in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 21, 2006)

I'm putting one in the neck of my UV next week!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2006)

Good to hear. I'd be interested to know if the blazes go back in or not ;D


----------



## Joel2 (May 21, 2006)

That sounds like an awesome pickup! Are your eq numbers for output level or your satisfaction with the voicing? It looks like the old Megadrive; I wonder if it's similar.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2006)

Very cool. I'm hoping to get my 7321 with one in it back Monday (damn thing has been in for 2 weeks for a fret level and polish and nut replacement... and I found out yesterday they didn't do the nut yet and need to order one grrr).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> That sounds like an awesome pickup! Are your eq numbers for output level or your satisfaction with the voicing? It looks like the old Megadrive; I wonder if it's similar.


Output level. So far, satisfaction with voicing is let's say a preliminary 9, with possibility of near 10. It's very, very balanced.



Metal Ken said:


> Good to hear. I'd be interested to know if the blazes go back in or not ;D


I'll know within 2 weeks, stage 1, then by 3 months stage 2. I'll post if I do go back. 

The sorta neat thing is, every coil on my guitar now has different types of polepieces, lol.

AN7 - Slugs, screws
DS7 - Hex, bar


----------



## Elysian (May 21, 2006)

cool review.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Elysian said:


> cool review.


Thanks. More to come.


----------



## Leon (May 21, 2006)

keep us posted!


----------



## nyck (May 21, 2006)

Very interesting, but I don't think I'm looking for another 'scooped' sounding pickup for my next 7620. It sounds like an improved Blaze!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be keeping an eye on this and others reviews of both the DS7 and X2N7. I need to decide on some pickups for my S7.


----------



## Elysian (May 21, 2006)

i can't wait to try my x2n-7... i almost want to route a a neck pickup on my neck through 7 string v and use the evo 7 i have in the neck spot in parallel lol...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 21, 2006)

How much thicker than Blazes would you guys say these pups are? I'm asking about the D-sonic and the X2N.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2006)

getting a DS-7 for my neck in about a month!


----------



## Plaschkes (May 22, 2006)

Good to hear, i'm waiting for my MM-JP7 that will arrive with a DS7, and it sounds like exactly what i want.

Expacting the full review.


----------



## Elysian (May 22, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> How much thicker than Blazes would you guys say these pups are? I'm asking about the D-sonic and the X2N.


thicker as in from top to bottom? i think at most an x2n/d-sonic is maybe 1/8" thicker than a blaze, but i don't even think its any thicker... my Evo7 is jsut as thick as my x2n-7...


----------



## Akrin (May 22, 2006)

Elysian said:


> thicker as in from top to bottom? i think at most an x2n/d-sonic is maybe 1/8" thicker than a blaze, but i don't even think its any thicker... my Evo7 is jsut as thick as my x2n-7...



I think he was talking about sound


----------



## Elysian (May 22, 2006)

Akrin said:


> I think he was talking about sound


anything's thicker than a blaze imo


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 22, 2006)

Actually I was talking about physical dimension.


----------



## Akrin (May 22, 2006)

Well, looks like I'll have to stop correcting people for a while.  















Okay, that's long enough.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 22, 2006)

Yea, for some reason I was worried it was going to be thicker and was just making sure I wouldn't run inot depth problems.


----------



## Elysian (May 22, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Yea, for some reason I was worried it was going to be thicker and was just making sure I wouldn't run inot depth problems.


nah man not on that UV, the pickup routes are plenty deep enough.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

The DS7 is the same size as the Blaze. 

"Improved Blaze" hmmm... not really. It sounds scooped in a way, but it has much more lower mid girth (good for chugging) than the Blaze. Yet it sounds quite a bit clearer.

I'm thinking maybe the (relatively) low DC resistance has something to with this. This pickup has a type of depth and clarity you only get on single coils and/or low powered pickups. It's pretty loud, though. It reminds me more of a JB than a Blaze, although it sounds kinda like a mix of both, I guess. It has that real organic, sparkly sound like the JB, although a bit more 'clinical', like most Dimarzios compared to Duncans, I guess, for lack of a better word, but the nice bass tightness and definition of the Blaze. 

Doesn't _really_ sound like either of them, though.  It's very unique, and sounds nothing like a traditional humbucker.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 23, 2006)

What's the body wood of that guitar? (I'm not confident enough to guess based on grain). I'm looking to try out a blaze bridge and a DS7 in my mahogony body/maple top Carvin... You think the thicker low mids would be too much in the mahogany?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> What's the body wood of that guitar? (I'm not confident enough to guess based on grain). I'm looking to try out a blaze bridge and a DS7 in my mahogony body/maple top Carvin... You think the thicker low mids would be too much in the mahogany?


It's a mahogany body. RG2027, mahogany body, 25/5" scale maple neck with rosewood fretboard. Tuned a whole step down, and my bass strings are generally drop C and drop F, but I flirt with drop G, and A standard. Elixir Nanoweb strings, .010-.052, with a .068 for the 7th.

See... the low mids are odd. They growl, but they are by FAR the clearest low mids I've ever heard. The DS7 is probably one of the more perfect pickups for a mahogany 7. Remember, they growl, but they are not "thick" in the sense of like a Tone Zone or a Duncan Invader.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's a mahogany body. RG2027, mahogany body, 25/5" scale maple neck with rosewood fretboard. Tuned a whole step down, and my bass strings are generally drop C and drop F, but I flirt with drop G, and A standard. Elixir Nanoweb strings, .010-.052, with a .068 for the 7th.
> 
> See... the low mids are odd. They growl, but they are by FAR the clearest low mids I've ever heard. The DS7 is probably one of the more perfect pickups for a mahogany 7. Remember, they growl, but they are not "thick" in the sense of like a Tone Zone or a Duncan Invader.



Mine might be here today! I'll let you all know how it works out in the neck.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 23, 2006)

ughhhh. i haaave to order my pickups this month... my head might just explode cuz i just lost like 85 bux over some BS with bank account overdraft. #[email protected])$*(&


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Remember, they growl, but they are not "thick" in the sense of like a Tone Zone or a Duncan Invader.



How would you compare it to the TZ? I have one in my 1077XL and i am not so much enjoying it... It just doesnt do it for me. 
Whats the output on the DS7? I forget....


----------



## nyck (May 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> How would you compare it to the TZ? I have one in my 1077XL and i am not so much enjoying it... It just doesnt do it for me.
> Whats the output on the DS7? I forget....


I don't know why, but I hear so many bad things about the Tone Zone, it just turned me off of them completly, without even playing on one.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2006)

its an okay pickup.. but the tone provided by that zone is not the zone i'd prefer my tone to be in.


----------



## jlagoon (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, these talks about the DS7 make me want to get one.

Does it sound good in basswood guitars? Ibanez?

How does it compare to Blaze Custom in clarity since it has less mid?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> How would you compare it to the TZ? I have one in my 1077XL and i am not so much enjoying it... It just doesnt do it for me.
> Whats the output on the DS7? I forget....


Ken, it's almost got to be the perfect pickup for you. I'd say the DS7 is the definitive ANTI Tone Zone 7.

You play downtuned, on a baritone scale, playing technical death metal. The DS7 is ultra-clear... it's seems like the perfect combination for that setup. Everything you love about the XL seems to be in that pickup - low and growly, but very, very clear, articulate, and heavy.

I heartily recommend it. I have both, and the DS7 just kills the TZ7. 

As for the compared to BC, I think it sounds better. It has more low-mids, not as much mid-mids. But again, growly low mids, not muddy low mids like on the TZ7. It's sparkly, like a JB. and night-and-day different from the TZ7.

(I own all the pickups I mentioned in this, BTW.)


----------



## jlagoon (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, The Dark Wolf.

Pole pieces facing the bridge = brighter sound, right?
And rail facing the bridge = warmer?

I'm afraid that my sound would get buried with the bass, unless my bassist tone is like John Myung's.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 24, 2006)

jlagoon said:


> Thanks, The Dark Wolf.
> 
> Pole pieces facing the bridge = brighter sound, right?
> And rail facing the bridge = warmer?
> ...


NP! 

Just the opposite. the rail to the bridge is the brighter, cleaner sound, FYI.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 24, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ken, it's almost got to be the perfect pickup for you. I'd say the DS7 is the definitive ANTI Tone Zone 7.
> 
> You play downtuned, on a baritone scale, playing technical death metal. The DS7 is ultra-clear... it's seems like the perfect combination for that setup. Everything you love about the XL seems to be in that pickup - low and growly, but very, very clear, articulate, and heavy.
> 
> ...



Wanna buy my TZ7? lol. 
I think you just convinced me to get a DS7.. whats a good neck pos. pickup to match it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Wanna buy my TZ7? lol.
> I think you just convinced me to get a DS7.. whats a good neck pos. pickup to match it?


Bleah. I have a mangled TZ7 already I use to do evil experiments on, lol.

Ya know, for the neck... I use an Air Norton, and I've always been super happy with it. Good for leads. But would you like it the same as me? I dunno. I think our bridge/rhythms tastes are probably compatible enough that the DS7 will work good for both of us.

But neck? Well, the AN7 is badass... but I bet the Blaze Neck or maybe the PAF 7 would work good. I guess it depends on your tastes, Ken. The AN7 is kinda like the TZ7 tonally, just not as much power. That sucks ass for the bridge, but man, it's great for the neck. But that's my opinion. They do pair up well, though, I think, partially 'cause they sound so different. Their power is well-matched, too. The AN7 is dark, the DS7 is sparkly. Both are smooth and very even, and very, very clear.

The DS7 sounds kinda like an uber-single coil, but with major humbucker mojo. But the AN7 sounds like the ultimate humbucker, but with a great, round, almost single coil-like vibe. Make sense? If you could play them together you'd see what I mean.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 24, 2006)

MINE...  STILL...  ISN'T...  HERE!!!


----------



## Drache713 (May 25, 2006)

Damn, I think I just might have to get myself a DS7 instead of an Evo7! I was looking for a good heavy low tuned rhythm pickup with a tight low end, with present mids but no overwhelming mids, and a strong high end and able to pull off awesome pinch/artificial harmonics. Evo seems more suited for leads, and consensus seems to be possibly a little thin, so now the DS7 has me wondering...

Hmmm...


----------



## mat091285 (May 30, 2006)

Hi the Dark Wolf, do you have any sound clips of the DS7?

Or

Does anyone have any clips of the DS7?

Or the 6 string DS?


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

There was a thread here months ago with clips of it and the X2N 7.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Don, I've realized that everything you're saying to describe the Drop Sonic 7 really sounds exactly like how the DiMarzio JP7 pickups sound. The absolute best sounding pickups I've ever heard. It has that growly yet really clear sound you describe. I wonder if the DS7 is based off those.

BTW, the 6-string Tone Zone is so much better than the 7-string one. I don't know what they did to fuck it up.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Don, I've realized that everything you're saying to describe the Drop Sonic 7 really sounds exactly like how the DiMarzio JP7 pickups sound. The absolute best sounding pickups I've ever heard. It has that growly yet really clear sound you describe. I wonder if the DS7 is based off those.
> 
> BTW, the 6-string Tone Zone is so much better than the 7-string one. I don't know what they did to fuck it up.


Lol... Nick, call me Bob, man! Don Roberto is a joke... like Don Juan., y'know?  I'm always doing something fuctaculary dopey with my name and shit, so pay that no mind.

As for the pickup, I'm with you on that. Clear, and growly, exactly. I'm going to finalize my review of this pickup this week, post in the pickup section, and try to upload some more pics and clips. Call me Captain Thorough. But, long and short, I love it tremendously. Awesome pickup.

I agree with you 100% on the 6/7-string TZ thing, too. Completely different.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Yeah I thought Don looked odd, but I forgot.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I thought Don looked odd, but I forgot.


NP, dude. Just remember - Dumbassedness typically = Bob.  You can't go wrong, then.


----------



## Plaschkes (May 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> the Drop Sonic 7 really sounds exactly like how the DiMarzio JP7 pickups sound. I wonder if the DS7 is based off those.



Actually, If i'm not mistaken, JP helped with the design of the DS7, and right now, the EB/JP's are starting to come off of the line with the DS and DS7, straight from the factory.


----------



## Drache713 (May 31, 2006)

Okay, so I'm pretty much convinced to get an AN7/DS7 setup for my 7421xl now, instead of the AN7/EVO7 setup I was previously contemplating.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 1, 2006)

Shit man!
Dimarzio have eventually put the DS7 and the X2-N7 on their site and the DS7 is available with Black/Red and Black/Creme colour combos!

Nice!!!!!

I'm really torn between the two pickups for the bridge position in my 2027.Maybe i'll get one of each and have a swap around.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2006)

Really?! Black Red?! Dude!!!! They *need* to make the AN7 available in more color combos!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 2, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Shit man!
> Dimarzio have eventually put the DS7 and the X2-N7 on their site and the DS7 is available with Black/Red and Black/Creme colour combos!


 
 Shame it's the slug side that's coloured. It would've been nice to have the choice of colours on the rail side too, and therefore on the X2N7 as well.

The X2N7 is a very flat sounding pickup according to the specs. 6/5.5/6 t/m/b.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Dark Wolf,
Any update on the DS7 now you've had it in your guitar for a while ?

I'm very tempted to get one for my 2027 bridge going on what you've said about it so far.
We need those updates man!

Cheers


----------



## jlagoon (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, BUMP for the updates!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 4, 2006)

jlagoon said:


> Yes, BUMP for the updates!!


Coming. I'm recording some clips n' shit, so I'll update and post in the pickup thread my thoughts.

Long and short, so far, it's a total keeper.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm still waiting for mine to come in&#8230;grumble.

What works best in the neck if you have the DS7 in the bridge? Does the AN7 match up with it well enough?


----------



## AVH (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got the first DS7 to come into our store, and now I'm waiting for the AN7 to get here, they're back ordered, apparently. That's the combo I'm going with as well, as I already know and love the AN in the neck. 
I wait with anticipation, the DS7 is a hot-looking Pup, and these are going into my new UV mod project axe I snagged from Elysian. 

I'm super curious to do a side by side comparison of this new bridge pickup along side other two 7's - the 91 UV with the stock Blaze Bridge, and the mod RG with a Blaze Neck in the bridge spot. I think I might try to make a clip of each if I get the time.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Shame it's the slug side that's coloured. It would've been nice to have the choice of colours on the rail side too, and therefore on the X2N7 as well.
> 
> The X2N7 is a very flat sounding pickup according to the specs. 6/5.5/6 t/m/b.


i don't think i'd ever call an x2n "flat sounding", just very well balanced... can't wait to try my x2n-7, but i'm STILL waiting on sperzel... i'm actually considering ordering a set of gotoh's from stewmac...


----------



## AVH (Jun 5, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i don't think i'd ever call an x2n "flat sounding", just very well balanced... can't wait to try my x2n-7, but i'm STILL waiting on sperzel... i'm actually considering ordering a set of gotoh's from stewmac...



I think Gotohs are underrated. To me they always seem to be among the tightest, slack free machines around, and I'm doing lots of different axes every day. I dont think you could go wrong with those.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 5, 2006)

from my short bit of time with these sperzel's, i think they are overrated lol, i don't need a locking tuner, i've done great without them for the last 9 years.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 5, 2006)

I reckon Sperzels are one of the best tuners money can buy.

I haven't got them on either of my Ibanez 7's because i don't really want to have to drill my headstocks but if i ever did that's what i'd choose.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

Sperzels and Graphtec are a great combo, but if you use a plastic nut with them, there is no point.

Gotoh makes some great tuners, too, but here's why I like sperzels:

a) Light as fuck
b) Stable as fuck
c) Make for easy as fuck restringing and tuning
d) They come in pretty colors


----------



## Elysian (Jun 6, 2006)

sperzels=light? mine are heavier than the gotohs from my RG7421, though the sperzels i have aren't like anyone elses in my class, they were just something they had in the parts shed at school, so god knows how old they are... i'm using a bone nut with these sperzels, and they are just soso... i've got a plastic nut with gotoh's on my Rhoads V, and my RG7421 had a plastic nut with gotohs... they've always been great...

i love going off topic


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, yeah, I suppose there are different kinds of Sperzels and Gotohs. Isn't the bone nut kind of smelly to work? I never messed with them because everyone told me they smell something fierce when you file them.

So yeah, my DS7 still isn't in. Today I was going to harp for exactly three minutes at the guy who ordered it for me, but I got cut off after thirteen seconds by a guy with a Gibson Les Paul Studio that he was unhappy with (special order).


----------



## Elysian (Jun 6, 2006)

nah bone doesn't smell any worse than working with mother of pearl, actually it has a very very very similar odor to mother of pearl. i don't personally find it unpleasant, but some might. 

and thats lame about the ds7... i'm waiting on 2 x2n-7s from the school, and the 3rd thats on the way is directly from dimarzio, via their 30 day trade in thing, traded an evo 7 for an x2n-7(and 30 bucks for the difference in price)


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey The Dark Wolf, how did you get your DS7? You don't live too far from me, maybe I could stop by the place where you got it. I mean, it seems everyone else's have come in already. I actually left a note for the guy who does the ordering, but I made a photocopy of it before taping it to his desk. Then to make sure he knew I was going to be a pain in the ass if he didn't place the stinkin' order right away, I taped the photocopy (which was bigger than the order form) on top of the taped order form, so he wouldn't see it until he ripped the photocopy off the desk. I stole the idea from Curly, on the three stooges.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Hey The Dark Wolf, how did you get your DS7? You don't live too far from me, maybe I could stop by the place where you got it. I mean, it seems everyone else's have come in already. I actually left a note for the guy who does the ordering, but I made a photocopy of it before taping it to his desk. Then to make sure he knew I was going to be a pain in the ass if he didn't place the stinkin' order right away, I taped the photocopy (which was bigger than the order form) on top of the taped order form, so he wouldn't see it until he ripped the photocopy off the desk. I stole the idea from Curly, on the three stooges.


I got mine from Eric at ericsguitars.com.

Please, call me Senor Roberto, Bostjan. Or just plain Bob.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

Aww, you're no fun anymore!

Only if I can call you _El Señor Roberto de la Mancha los Lobos Oscuros._

I need to get more hip to online shopping. I guess I can order one from Eric and then we can have a race to see which comes in first.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Aww, you're no fun anymore!
> 
> Only if I can call you _El Señor Roberto de la Mancha los Lobos Oscuros._
> 
> I need to get more hip to online shopping. I guess I can order one from Eric and then we can have a race to see which comes in first.


But mine is already in, installed, and I'm rocking it, babbaaay!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

Umm I meant to say which of the one I ordered a month or two ago and the one from Eric's Guitars. A race between one I ordered and one already in your possesion would be a little too much of a head start for you, I think.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Umm I meant to say which of the one I ordered a month or two ago and the one from Eric's Guitars. I race between one I ordered and one already in your possesion would be a little too much of a head start for you, I think.


Oh, lol. Makes sense then.


----------



## Drache713 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it's time for the more detailed review, and for those sound clips!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> I think it's time for the more detailed review, and for those sound clips!


That would imply punctuality on my part, lol.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 13, 2006)

WITH THE SPERZELS, I LIKE THE IDEA OF THE ADDED WEIGHT, INCREASING MASS TO YOUR HEADSTOCK WHICH AIDS IN SUSTAIN, BUT, 

A FRIEND OF MINE HAS THE PLANETWAVES AUTO TRIM, & THE FACT THAT THEY HAVE AN 18:1 RATIO HAS MY INTEREST, ESPECIALLY IF GOING WITHOUT A LOCKING NUT. IF MEMORY SERVES, THE SPERZELS ONLY HAVE A 14:1 RATIO.

THE LSR TUNERS FROM STEWMAC BOAST A 40:1 RATIO, BUT I CAN IMAGINE GOING INTO OVERTIME JUST DOING A STRING CHANGE.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 13, 2006)

All right Senor Dark Wolf,,,, what are your thoughts on how the DS7 is working for you? I'm at a cross road right now. I have a 7620 that needs pups. I was thinking of the old classic sound of Paf's in the new PAF7, but I'm very intrigued by the DS7 now. I like the Tonezone7, and I have noticed that the output only varies by about 5mv, the Eq is similar. I currently have Blaze/blaze customs in 2 guitars, and airnorton7/tonezone7 in another. 

~A


----------



## bostjan (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm waiting on my DS7 still. Guess it ships out thursday.

I'm going to venture a wild guess and say that El Senor Roberto De La Mancha Los Lobos Oscuros will reccomend the DS7 over the TZ7


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> All right Senor Dark Wolf,,,, what are your thoughts on how the DS7 is working for you? I'm at a cross road right now. I have a 7620 that needs pups. I was thinking of the old classic sound of Paf's in the new PAF7, but I'm very intrigued by the DS7 now. I like the Tonezone7, and I have noticed that the output only varies by about 5mv, the Eq is similar. I currently have Blaze/blaze customs in 2 guitars, and airnorton7/tonezone7 in another.
> 
> ~A


Those EQ numbers don't mean shit, I'm sorry to say. The TZ7 and the DS7 couldn't sound more different.

Best pickup I've ever heard.  Give me a few weeks or so, and I should have my recordings finished. My thoughts on the pickup from my initial observations haven't changed in any significant way.


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 14, 2006)

*MR starts his stopwatch, counting the time until TDW comes back to the JB again*


----------



## Drache713 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mind Riot said:


> *MR starts his stopwatch, counting the time until TDW comes back to the JB again*


Shit, TDW never even tried the JB with the DiMarzio baseplate!


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 14, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Shit, TDW never even tried the JB with the DiMarzio baseplate!



The perfect excuse to return to the fold!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Those EQ numbers don't mean shit, I'm sorry to say. The TZ7 and the DS7 couldn't sound more different.
> 
> Best pickup I've ever heard.  Give me a few weeks or so, and I should have my recordings finished. My thoughts on the pickup from my initial observations haven't changed in any significant way.



Yeah, I noticed that about the EQ listings. However I think it's a descent reference point though. I still want to try the PAF7's in both positions, I guess I'm just going to have to buy another guitar so I can have both. I can't wait to hear your recordings,,,I assume you are going to put up some samples here?

~A


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

i want an evo7 and d-sonic 7 for my 7321! and thats what i will get, just need a new job now....


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

my next 7 will have a DS7 and a AN7.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm def planning on ordering that same pair of pickups. But there are two things I was wondering about because I'm not a very tech-savvy guy.

What's that F-Spacing deally w/ the pickups like... There's two differetn pickup sizes and how would i know which to use? I've got a 727 with a floyd rose.
And since both the D-Sonic and Air Norton have two different coils, how should I go about deciding which direction I want them put in? I play in standard with 11's (thinking about switching to 10's but probably not happening any time soon) and I want the center setting on my pickup selector to have the inside coil of each pickup...
How'd you set that all up?


----------



## Drache713 (Jun 14, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> I'm def planning on ordering that same pair of pickups. But there are two things I was wondering about because I'm not a very tech-savvy guy.
> 
> What's that F-Spacing deally w/ the pickups like... There's two differetn pickup sizes and how would i know which to use? I've got a 727 with a floyd rose.
> And since both the D-Sonic and Air Norton have two different coils, how should I go about deciding which direction I want them put in? I play in standard with 11's (thinking about switching to 10's but probably not happening any time soon) and I want the center setting on my pickup selector to have the inside coil of each pickup...
> How'd you set that all up?


As far as the F Spacing thing goes....that only applies to 6-strings, 7-string pickups only come in one size so you don't need to worry about that.

For the positioning, I dont think the placement on the Air Norton makes much of a difference, but for the D Sonic most people position the blade closer to the bridge. For wiring diagrams try looking at dimarzio's website.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

^As Drache said f-spacing only applies to 6 string pickups, but to clear it up if you have a guitar with a Floyd Rose or a very wide fixed bridge you should use an f-spaced bridge pickup. Neck pickups are always non-f-spaced. I think it goes into more detail somewhere on the Dimarzio site.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Mind Riot said:


> *MR starts his stopwatch, counting the time until TDW comes back to the JB again*


Actually, the Blaze is the one I always go back to.  "Yore cheatin' heaaaart...."

I did try the JB with the DImarzio bazeplate, in my Squeir 7. Same thing as before. The bass on those JB's just sucks. Zero definition. I love everything else about it, though.



Allen Garrow said:


> Yeah, I noticed that about the EQ listings. However I think it's a descent reference point though. I still want to try the PAF7's in both positions, I guess I'm just going to have to buy another guitar so I can have both. I can't wait to hear your recordings,,,I assume you are going to put up some samples here?
> 
> ~A


It sorta is... but it sorta isn't. I'm serious, the TZ7 and ther DS7 sound NOTHING alike, as far as bridge pickups go.

I'm dying to try dual PAF7s myself, as well.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 14, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> As far as the F Spacing thing goes....that only applies to 6-strings, 7-string pickups only come in one size so you don't need to worry about that.
> 
> For the positioning, I dont think the placement on the Air Norton makes much of a difference, but for the D Sonic most people position the blade closer to the bridge. For wiring diagrams try looking at dimarzio's website.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 14, 2006)

I JUST FLIPPED AROUND THE PAF7 IN MY H207. I HAD IT POSITIONED WITH THE ADJUSTABLE POLE PIECES TOWARD THE NECK, LAST NITE I PUT THEM TOWARD THE BRIDGE, & YOU CAN HEAR THE DIFFERENCE IN NOTE ATTACK & CLARITY, EACH NOTE STRIKES OUT WITH A BIT MORE TOP END & YOU CAN HEAR THE PLECTRUM STRIKE THE STRING.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey dark wolf! Did you try your DS7 with the blade towards the neck? I'm wondering if for example that would be a better warmer tone if you tune standard B?

I'm so out there right now,,,,dual Paf's or DS7 and AN7? 

~A



TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I JUST FLIPPED AROUND THE PAF7 IN MY H207. I HAD IT POSITIONED WITH THE ADJUSTABLE POLE PIECES TOWARD THE NECK, LAST NITE I PUT THEM TOWARD THE BRIDGE, & YOU CAN HEAR THE DIFFERENCE IN NOTE ATTACK & CLARITY, EACH NOTE STRIKES OUT WITH A BIT MORE TOP END & YOU CAN HEAR THE PLECTRUM STRIKE THE STRING.



Hey can you describe what sort of over all tone you are getting with those? Are you you using them in the neck, bridge or both? I'm trying to figure out what to put in my 7421 and I'm totally torn here.

~A


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 14, 2006)

I HAVE A BLAZE IN THE BRIDGE & THE PAF7 IS IN THE NECK.

I JUST ROTATED THE PAF7 180 DEGREES.

THE BLAZE IN NICE & BALANCED, FAIRLY FLAT IN THE ASH BODY.

FLIPPING THE PAF7 IN THE NECK POSITION TO HAVE THE ADJUSTABLE POLE PIECES TOWARD THE BRIDGE TOOK SOME OF THE MUD OUT OF THE TONE, MADE EACH NOTE MORE PRONOUNCED, SIMILAR TO A HUMBUCKER FROM HELL IN THE NECK POSITION, WITH A TAD MORE OUTPUT.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Dude! Caps lock... OFF! 



Allen Garrow said:


> Hey dark wolf! Did you try your DS7 with the blade towards the neck? I'm wondering if for example that would be a better warmer tone if you tune standard B?
> 
> I'm so out there right now,,,,dual Paf's or DS7 and AN7?



"Better warmer" tone for B? Trust me, the more clarity the better. I've had "warm" pickups, and I fucking hate 'em. (I tune to B occasionally).

I didn't even consider the blade towards the neck. I want utmost clarity and attack. The DS7 has plenty of mid 'grind' to make it sound warm and full, anyway.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 14, 2006)

You can get f-spaced neck pickups, too. Really, I don't think it makes any difference, though.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude! Caps lock... OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's something that i've been tossing around in my head... I don't want any muddiness, because I'll put the guitar thruogh a wall if i get too frustrated. But at the same time, I'll lose my mind if I lay down a track and all i hear is pick attack. That can drive me nuts sometimes.

Is the pick attack on the harsh side with all that "clarity" going on??


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> That's something that i've been tossing around in my head... I don't want any muddiness, because I'll put the guitar thruogh a wall if i get too frustrated. But at the same time, I'll lose my mind if I lay down a track and all i hear is pick attack. That can drive me nuts sometimes.
> 
> Is the pick attack on the harsh side with all that "clarity" going on??


Hell no. Why would I rave about a pickup so much if it had some glaring flaw like that? It's smooth, even, balanced, ballsy, ultra-clear, but still really heavy and thick.

Take the best aspects of every bridge pickup you've tried, mix 'em, and you've got the DS7. I've played tons of the damn 7-string pickups myself, so I probably know a thing or 3.

Really, unless you try it, you aren't going to know. Or go listen to John Petrucci's newer work. A perfect indicator of how this pickup sounds. (Through his gear.  )


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hell no. Why would I rave about a pickup so much if it had some glaring flaw like that? It's smooth, even, balanced, ballsy, ultra-clear, but still really heavy and thick.
> 
> Take the best aspects of every bridge pickup you've tried, mix 'em, and you've got the DS7. I've played tons of the damn 7-string pickups myself, so I probably know a thing or 3.
> 
> Really, unless you try it, you aren't going to know. Or go listen to John Petrucci's newer work. A perfect indicator of how this pickup sounds. (Through his gear.  )



  

I just orderd some CDs on amazon and tickets to ozzfest and... well. i just bought a comptuer last week and this and that and the other thing...
but yeah. you've sealed the deal. I'm defff ordering those when i can.

thanks mucho


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> I just orderd some CDs on amazon and tickets to ozzfest and... well. i just bought a comptuer last week and this and that and the other thing...
> but yeah. you've sealed the deal. I'm defff ordering those when i can.
> 
> thanks mucho


My pleasure, compadre. It's really the _best_ fucking pickup I've ever heard.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey TDW.
So do you reckon this is gonna' be a permanent replacement for the Blaze (in your 2027 that is)?

I still haven't gotten around to swapping out the standard bridge pickup in my 2027. It can sound quite nice sometimes but i reckon there would be a massive improvement with any quality Dimarzio but i'm definitely swaying towards the D Sonic7 at the moment.

What do you reckon? Is the DS7 the best bridge p/u you've tried in your 2027 to date?

With your experience with this particular model of guitar which neck pickup would compliment the DS7 the best?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Hey TDW.
> So do you reckon this is gonna' be a permanent replacement for the Blaze (in your 2027 that is)?
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to swapping out the standard bridge pickup in my 2027. It can sound quite nice sometimes but i reckon there would be a massive improvement with any quality Dimarzio but i'm definitely swaying towards the D Sonic7 at the moment.
> ...



1. Not sure, yet. It definitely sounds _better_ than the Blaze, but I'm so _used_ to the Blaze, and it pairs up extremely well with my AN7, not to mention my whole rig. We'll see.

2. The DS7 is the best sounding pickup I've had in my 2027, indeed. Easily. Is it the best for me? Probably...

3. The Air Norton 7 works well with it, but the AN7 and the Blaze Bridge both have the extreme upper highs muted a bit, whereas the DS7 rings out extremely clearly. So... maybe a neck pickup with more upper treble (6k+...?) response would fit better with the DS7. Maybe that's just me. They do work together great - output matches, complete contrast in tones, but both have great definition. I dunno. I'm thinking the PAF7 might be a neat pickup to try with the DS7. Both have real low DC resistance. Might work great.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Darkwolf,,,thanks bro that helped. I have been thinking about the Paf in the neck and the DS7 in the bridge as well. The output seemed a little drastic though? What can you tell me about that? Output on the Paf7 is like 220, and the the AN7 is around 260 with DS7 being a firm 390. I don't want a drastic drop in volume when going from full bridge to neck. I want a pickup in the bridge that is rich with great harmonic response, yet heavy with a growl. Neck should be warm, rich with great harmonic response and clear. My only experience with PAF's has been with a few floral jems that I've owned and played, and those were Paf pro's and duh,,,6 string.

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 14, 2006)

^ *shrug* I dunno, bro. If the PAF7 was rasied a bit, to be close to the strings, I doubt output would be an issue, but I've never tried it, to be honest. The AN7 matches up well, and the PAF7 is only a BIT quieter, so...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 14, 2006)

Neck pickups have to have less output to balance with the fact that the neck position is naturally louder.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 15, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Neck pickups have to have less output to balance with the fact that the neck position is naturally louder.



Really? I didn't know that. So then that would mean that the output must be the same or less than the bridge to have balance. Case in point the Paf7's they are recommended for both postion. Cool man, that makes sense.

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 15, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Neck pickups have to have less output to balance with the fact that the neck position is naturally louder.


Obviously. But! If the discrepancy is too great between the two, well, they just might not balance as well.

The DS7 is just a tad louder than the 280mV Air Norton 7. So, hence why I say I dunno with the 220mV PAF7.

Ya'd have to try it.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 15, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. Not sure, yet. It definitely sounds _better_ than the Blaze, but I'm so _used_ to the Blaze, and it pairs up extremely well with my AN7, not to mention my whole rig. We'll see.
> 
> 2. The DS7 is the best sounding pickup I've had in my 2027, indeed. Easily. Is it the best for me? Probably...
> 
> 3. The Air Norton 7 works well with it, but the AN7 and the Blaze Bridge both have the extreme upper highs muted a bit, whereas the DS7 rings out extremely clearly. So... maybe a neck pickup with more upper treble (6k+...?) response would fit better with the DS7. Maybe that's just me. They do work together great - output matches, complete contrast in tones, but both have great definition. I dunno. I'm thinking the PAF7 might be a neat pickup to try with the DS7. Both have real low DC resistance. Might work great.



Thanks for that man!
As it happens I was already thinking along the lines of an AN7 for the neck position having read so much positive feedback of them on this site.

I'm very tempted to give the Bareknuckles Warpig7 a try but i could buy an AN7 and a DS7 from Eric's for the price of a single Warpig7.

I'm one of those people who (over?) researches anything i'm thinking of buying to the max so having someone like yourself to advise me is invaluable,especially as you have the same model 7 as me.
I went through the impulse buying thing when i was younger but i wasted so much money doing it that way.

Have you ever though about doing gear reviews for some of the guitar magazines? I reckon you'd be in your element. 

Cheers!...........Dave


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 15, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Thanks for that man!
> 
> Stuff
> 
> ...



I'm the same way, dude. So I can relate. NP on the help, BTW. It's why they pay me the big bucks.  *Stares at empty wallet  *

Gear reviews? Ha! I'd love that job, but I wouldn't have a clue where to start getting it. *shrug*


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Darkwolf, as Dave was saying " thanks for all your input". However the "fickled finger of fate" has now reared it's head for me. I was talking to Eric C of Ericsguitars.com and wouldn't you know it,,, we ( my place of work) get 2 big ass pallets of Ibanez seconds! What's even worse is,,, there was a RG7321BK just like the one I have ( well except for stock pups ). There are also 3 IC400's, a shit load of RGT42's ( neck through mahogany ) Anyway, this fuk'r ( 7321 ) is Tits! There is a ding in the Pup pocket from a chunk of wood that must of came loose from the router while routing out the pockets and then got painted, I'm guessing Quality control caught it after it was all ready built. The neck is sweet and it is mine. 
So I will again start saving up for new pickups next week. I do think I will go with the DS7 and AN7. But now that I will have an extra RG I will probably put the Paf's in that one, and god only knows what into my Conklin.

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Allen.
Are you saying that Eric is taking delivery of these Ibanez seconds?

If so i wouldn't mind a cheap RGT42 just to strip and customise (esp. the trem!).
Are there any other 7 string seconds on offer ?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 15, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Hey Allen.
> Are you saying that Eric is taking delivery of these Ibanez seconds?
> 
> If so i wouldn't mind a cheap RGT42 just to strip and customise (esp. the trem!).
> Are there any other 7 string seconds on offer ?



No not at all, I just happened to be talking to him on the phone about some pickups. Totally unrelated, I was about to committ to make an order when all of the sudden my life was turned upside down....lol

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 15, 2006)

Apologies Allen.
I missed the (my place of work) bit,doh!
Does that mean your workplace will be selling them off cheap(ish)?

Any other interesting things there at all ? Any 7's or parts ?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 16, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Apologies Allen.
> I missed the (my place of work) bit,doh!
> Does that mean your workplace will be selling them off cheap(ish)?
> 
> Any other interesting things there at all ? Any 7's or parts ?



No worries. The company I work for www.mircweb.com/index.html refurbishes and resells to dealers. Anyone can buy from us as long as they have a Tax liscense and make at least a 500 dollar purchase. We are branching out some, we've gone public for repairs and restorations now under the name www.nashvilleguitarworks.com
We are also the Yamaha repair and warranty division for the US.

7's are usually routed to me for repair,,,or as of lately employee purchase  We don't get alot of 7's but when we do and I don't buy them they move fast. I hoard parts like tune o matic bridges, and tail pcs. We have a Conklin Groove tools 7 string Bass that is sweet as hell! It weighs a ton!

Well so anyway,,,not to high jack a thread, I will say that DS7 is on my list of shit to get as soon as I build my mad money back up. Put it this way I had enough money to either buy the 7321 or buy the DS7 and AN7.

~A


----------



## JVaughan (Jun 19, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Dimarzio have eventually put the DS7 and the X2-N7 on their site and the DS7 is available with Black/Red and Black/Creme colour combos!



Dimarzio has mistakenly posted the different color combos on their website, their tech department told me in an email that they have no intention of making the DS7 in anything other than plain black. banjomikez (an ebay store) spoke with his contact at Dimarzio and said the same. bummer...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 20, 2006)

JVaughan said:


> Dimarzio has mistakenly posted the different color combos on their website, their tech department told me in an email that they have no intention of making the DS7 in anything other than plain black. banjomikez (an ebay store) spoke with his contact at Dimarzio and said the same. bummer...



Mike Z ( banjo mikez ) just emailed me yesterday and told me that his rep wasn't aware of colors available on the DS7, but after Marie looked into she found out that they would have Black/Cream and Black/Red available after July 17th. I've reserved a black and cream. I assume this is the same for the X2N, you may want to ask and make sure.

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Mike Z ( banjo mikez ) just emailed me yesterday and told me that his rep wasn't aware of colors available on the DS7, but after Marie looked into she found out that they would have Black/Cream and Black/Red available after July 17th. I've reserved a black and cream. I assume this is the same for the X2N, you may want to ask and make sure.
> 
> ~A



Mike Z is a great guy to deal with for pickups


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jun 20, 2006)

Spoke with Mike again today, and he indicated that the DS7's in Black and Cream will be shipping to him on the 17 of July. I've reserved one. And in the event that someone from DiMarzio was blowing bubbles up his ass and the colors don't exist, I'm still in for a solid black one then. You know I've seen this with Dimarzio a few times, I swear over the years I have informed more of there reps of availability of items than Dimarzio has. They need to hire geeks that know the line inside and out. None the less the pickups rock and if this is my only complaint then I guess things aren't really that bad. Time will tell, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

~A


----------



## JVaughan (Jun 20, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Spoke with Mike again today, and he indicated that the DS7's in Black and Cream will be shipping to him on the 17 of July. I've reserved one. And in the event that someone from DiMarzio was blowing bubbles up his ass and the colors don't exist, I'm still in for a solid black one then. You know I've seen this with Dimarzio a few times, I swear over the years I have informed more of there reps of availability of items than Dimarzio has. They need to hire geeks that know the line inside and out. None the less the pickups rock and if this is my only complaint then I guess things aren't really that bad. Time will tell, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ~A



That's such great news Allen... I was getting used to the idea that my cosmetic idea wouldn't fly (like you i am in for the black regardless) thanks for the research. I'll write Mike today and get on the list.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm, maybe that's why I haven't got my DS7 yet?


----------



## Joel2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Has anybody experimented with changing the orientation of the pickup? I'm sure that each of the coils sound different in split mode, but I wonder how much difference it makes other than that with both coils together.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, a rails pickups will be louder, so I would wager a guess that the rail end it stronger in determining the sound than the pole side.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea of how the D-Sonic 7 would sound in my Carvin DC727C? Alder Body, Maple/Koa Neck, Ebony Board, Quilt Top, Neck Through with a Floyd. I would put it in the Bridge because now that I have my Tremol-No I'm frequently doing Drop D and A tunings  . But I've heard that people around here and JP have installed the pickup with the bar facing the neck for some particular reason, but I cant remember why? Could someone "enlighten" me on this? This mainly my Prog, Hard Rock, Metal, Shred, Jazz guitar so thats what I need the D-Sonic 7 to be able to do and from what I've heard so far....it can . I'm looking for a JP/Vai kind of sound especially for JP's shred with the neck pickup and the neck pickup also has to be good for Jazz so would the Air Nortan 7 be a good combo for the D-Sonic? Thanks a lot guys, Marc


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 23, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Darkwolf,,,thanks bro that helped. I have been thinking about the Paf in the neck and the DS7 in the bridge as well. The output seemed a little drastic though? What can you tell me about that? Output on the Paf7 is like 220, and the the AN7 is around 260 with DS7 being a firm 390. I don't want a drastic drop in volume when going from full bridge to neck. I want a pickup in the bridge that is rich with great harmonic response, yet heavy with a growl. Neck should be warm, rich with great harmonic response and clear. My only experience with PAF's has been with a few floral jems that I've owned and played, and those were Paf pro's and duh,,,6 string.
> 
> ~A



I have a guitar(6-string) with an Air Norton in the neck and a damn X2N in the bridge. There's no volume drop. There's way less compression though. 

Oh, and to keep this on topic I'm thinking DS7 + Blaze Neck setup in that Halo(due to my house tuesday) if it isn't a pile of shit.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 23, 2006)

AsIAm666 said:


> Does anyone have any idea of how the D-Sonic 7 would sound in my Carvin DC727C? Alder Body, Maple/Koa Neck, Ebony Board, Quilt Top, Neck Through with a Floyd. I would put it in the Bridge because now that I have my Tremol-No I'm frequently doing Drop D and A tunings  . But I've heard that people around here and JP have installed the pickup with the bar facing the neck for some particular reason, but I cant remember why? Could someone "enlighten" me on this? This mainly my Prog, Hard Rock, Metal, Shred, Jazz guitar so thats what I need the D-Sonic 7 to be able to do and from what I've heard so far....it can . I'm looking for a JP/Vai kind of sound especially for JP's shred with the neck pickup and the neck pickup also has to be good for Jazz so would the Air Nortan 7 be a good combo for the D-Sonic? Thanks a lot guys, Marc




I'm surprised people still ask these kinds of questions. That pickup pairing is what John Petrucci has been using for a while now and it seems like the perfect pairing. The Air Norton is such a popular neck pickup because it sounds round and fat, for a jazzy sound, but with all the clarity you would want for other settings.

As far as the D-7 coils go, there's a description about it on the dimarzio website that explains what sound the alternate positions will give you. 

From the D-Sonic 6:
"Installation direction makes a noticeable difference in the sound, particularly with overdriven amps. With the solid bar toward the bridge, the sound is a little brighter and better-defined, and this is the direction we recommend for heavy strings and low tunings. With the adjustable polepieces toward the bridge, the sound is warmer and a touch louder, and we think this works best for standard tuning and more solo-oriented playing."

From the D-Sonic 7:
"As with the 6-string D Sonic, the character of the sound can be altered by reversing the installation direction. This can be particularly important because of the effect it will have on the low B string. With the solid bar polepiece towards the neck, the low B will be fat and heavy. With the bar towards the bridge, the sound will be tighter with more attack. The solid bar coil is also warmer-sounding, so two different single-coil sounds are available with coil-splitting. "


That help any? Basically if you have it down-tuned and you need it to be clearer and more defined, you put the solid bar towards the bridge, but if you want a little more warmth and fullness you put it towards the neck. Personally I don't really know what I'm gonna do. I'll probably put mine w/ the bar towards the neck because I'm not too worried about it being muddy or anything.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yea, it helps a little bit. But I dont know if I can go by the words "a little brighter, warmer, tighter and more attack." I think I just have to hear it. So if I install it one way, then if I dont like that way, can I just unscrew it and turn it around? Or do I have to do any rewiring. I'm not gonna do it myself because I suck at those kinda things, so I'm gonna have a tech do it, but I dont wanna pay for little things like turning the pickup around. I'm gonna be in standard tuning, with the occasional drop D and A, and I want a JP tone, or something close to it....so how do YOU guys think I should have it facing. Maybe thats a better question. I know that installing it in a Carvin is gonna be a pain in the ass because 1) theres 1 screw on one side of the pickup, and 2 on the other. And 2) because I'm gonna have to file the base of the pickup....because theres no way in hell I'm gonna route my guitar. Shadowgenesis, what woods are in your DC727? Thanks, Marc


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 24, 2006)

My 727 has a mahogany body, 5 piece maple/koa neck, and quilt top. FR equipped.

I was just playing in my room at uber low volume but i was really loving the way my guitar sounded. I was just in one of those creative grooves where I just played and worked out a lot of ideas for 3 or 4 songs i've been developing.
I kinda dunno if i want to change pickups now or not. Like, I think i might be better creating my own sound than vying after a tone like my hero's (Petrucci ). But i have to experiment a lot more and I have time cuz i won't have money for the pickups for at least a few weeks.

Umm. Here's the thing about setting up the pickup. Like, they specifically say one setup is better for down tuning while the other is better for standard. Chances are that Petrucci uses both, because he has so many guitars and probably has the pickup set up differently based on how the guitar is set up.
Personally If you already have a relatively thick tone then i'd set the bar to the bridge, because that will be clearer and won't lose definition if you downtune.

Since you have the coil taps and whatnot, it would be an issue to turn it around, because then the coil you have it set to will be in a different position and it will sound rather different coil-tapped as well (if you have the brighter coil at the bridge turned on it could potentially sound harsh).


umm. how can help with this sound thing.

Try picking a string in the area right between both pickups. Then pick it much closer to the bridge. Closer to the bridge the sound is brighter and the notes have more clarity and definition, but at the same time they sound less full/round/fat/warm or whatever you want to call it. Since the bar is the louder of the two coils, where the bar is defines your tone. If the bar is closer to the bridge the tone will (in essence) sound more like that sound of picking closer to the bridge. Farther from the bridge gets a fuller, rounder sound.

The trade off is this. Everybody wants clarity without sounding too bright. They want warmth without sounding muddy. It's virtually impossible to have the ideal sound, but setting up the pickup differently gives you the option of deciding which way you want to lean. If you have a real warm, thick-sounding guitar then you'll want your pickup brighter. If you have a real bright, clear guitar then you'll want more warmth. A down-tuned guitar is going to sound warmer and thicker because you're going lower in the sound spectrum. Therefore they suggest the brighter pickup setting.

Making more sense???


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> The trade off is this. Everybody wants clarity without sounding too bright. They want warmth without sounding muddy. It's virtually impossible to have the ideal sound, but setting up the pickup differently gives you the option of deciding which way you want to lean. If you have a real warm, thick-sounding guitar then you'll want your pickup brighter. If you have a real bright, clear guitar then you'll want more warmth. A down-tuned guitar is going to sound warmer and thicker because you're going lower in the sound spectrum. Therefore they suggest the brighter pickup setting.


The DS7 is uber clear, but I wouldn't call it bright at all.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 24, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The DS7 is uber clear, but I wouldn't call it bright at all.



i was speaking in more general terms. Bright/clear/defined/tight... Warm/fat/round/thick... They're just terms that generally refer to one end of the overtone spectrum or the other. Know what i mean?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> i was speaking in more general terms. Bright/clear/defined/tight... Warm/fat/round/thick... They're just terms that generally refer to one end of the overtone spectrum or the other. Know what i mean?


I understand completely, bro. I wasn't correcting you... just pointing out that the DS7 manages to be very clear without being overly bright, which I found very interesting.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yea, it makes a little more sense, thanks. We pretty much have the same woods in our guitars, only I have an Alder body and the Active/Passive Electronics. So your guitar probably sounds warmer/fuller because Mahogony is a darker-sounding wood than Alder. Well like I said, I'm in standard tuning for the most part, the only downtuning I do is dropping to D and A. I just played my guitar through my amp for about 45 minutes and I cant really decide....or even come close, for a few reasons. Well, when I sit on the floor right in front of the amp, the sound is really scratchy and trebly, even when I mess with the knobs on both my amp and my guitar. If I kneel in front of the amp it sounds a little bit better(fuller, warmer), then if I stand in front of it, it sounds a lot better. I guess I never noticed this because I'm usually sitting on a chair about 7 feet away from the amp when I play, so it sounds the same as if I'm standing in front of it. And also, my Reverb pot is completely fucked up. On the clean channel, I have to push on it for it to work, and on the OD channel it fades out on the lower numbers, then acts as a volume control as I get higher, then at the higher numbers it just fades out again....theres not even any Reverb...at all. And on the higher strings it gets really trebly and scratchy, even when I mess with the knobs and controls, so I guess I need the D-Sonic. The neck pickup sounds fine either way. This sucks, theres so many factors that are controlling what I should do. I need a new amp  I'm guessing I'll have to put the solid bar facing towards the neck. Anyone have any suggestions....or help?


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I'd put the solid bar towards the neck just cuz I prefer warmth over brightness. But man, i'd be way more concerned about getting a new amp if i were you. You don't even know the potential of what your guitar can do until you've played it through a good amp. I mean my rig is just a Fender DeVille 2x12 (god knows if the tubes have ever been changed since it was first bought) and a few pedals, and I'm relatively happy with the sounds i can get out of my 727.

One thing i think that's nice about the stock pickups is that they ARE a little flatter and lower output than most pickups one might put in a 7-string. It gives you the ability to shape your tone more with your rig and your touch.

But there are certain tones that i would be rather interested in achieving.
I'm thinking of just getting another 7 eventually and putting the D-Sonic and Air Norton in that. But god, who has the money??


----------



## bostjan (Jun 25, 2006)

Three more days and I'm going to pull my order from the store I work at, it shouldn't take two weeks for a shipment to go from NYC to Detroit.

I really want to try the DS 7 now!


----------



## AsIAm666 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yea I agree about the pickups. My amp has been fine until a week or two I guess. I guess I just havnt noticed that the reverb wasnt working because I dont have it very high when I use distortion. But I cant really afford a new amp yet. If I'm buying a new amp I'm gonna go all out and get a tube half stack(V3 or DR) and I dont really have the money for either right now. Well I do but I have so much other shit to buy, gear wise, and then a car. So depending on how much it would cost to get it fixed I might just do that, because I really like this amp. And I do know the potential of my guitar because I've played it through other amps before. And yea, I'm considering trying it towards the neck first. It would be great if I could just turn it around but like you said about the Coil Taps.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

UPDATED!

Ok, so let's bring you up to speed on this pickup.

First of all, from a tone standpoint, it's the best sounding bridge pickup I've ever heard, still.

BUT! There is a huge, fatal flaw with this pickup, IMO.

When I was playing the pickup, I began to notice a strange sort of 'buzz' or 'hash' in the background. Since my signal is gated like crazy, I didn't really notice it at first, but it began to intrude upon my playing. I switched to a clean channel, turned off the gates, and sure enough, there was an annoying buzz in the signal I had never heard before. It got worse as I aimed the pickup towards my electrical cables, beneath my desk. I aim the pickup at ANYTHING electrical, and sure enough, the buzzing would increase in volume and intensity.  (FTR, all my electrical signals, both on my computers, and my guitar, are completely grounded, run through grounded surge protectors, and my guitars are shielded to high heaven. Remember, I *can* and _do_ A/B the DS7 with the uber-quiet Blaze. The problem is CLEARLY the pickup.)

I got on the horn with Steve at Dimarzio, and after finally convincing him the problem was not on my end, he asked to look at the pickup. I mailed it to them, and after a few days, heard back from him, "Yes, it does pick up some noise. We'll do a tweak. maybe shorten the lead."

I got the pickup back, eager to try it out. Same thing.  I shortened the lead. Same thing. I A/B'd it with my Blaze Bridge, same thing. The Blaze Bridge is dead silent, the DS7 sounds great! But buzzes like crazy when I point the pickup/guitar at an electrical signal. After fiddling with it all day, I throw in the towel.

The long and the short - the pickup, my friends, has some issues. I have tested this damn thing extensively, and so has Dimarzio. I even let Steve know the problems, and I think it's only fair they fix it or let their customers know. If you don't mind a noisy pickup, and/or stay far away from electrical outlets and cables, you can't beat the sound. But I'm such a stickler for clear, clean, quiet signals, that I can't deal with it.

So, I'm sticking with the Blaze. I wish the DS7 worked, but I do not want to deal with the issues. This is why the delay on clips and further comments. I was busy corresponding with Steve about it, and happily playing my Blaze in the meantime. I think I'm done pickup whoring. The Blaze isn't perfect tonally, but it's 95%, and there are zero issues with it.


----------



## Drew (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm. I think the bright side here is that's pretty good customer service on their part, talking through it with you like that and then having you send it back so they could check it out themselves. 

The downer is, I was curious to try one of these myself. :/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> Hmm. I think the bright side here is that's pretty good customer service on their part, talking through it with you like that and then having you send it back so they could check it out themselves.
> 
> The downer is, I was curious to try one of these myself. :/


Steve is awesome, undoubtedly. But there is just something not right... or at least, not usual, in that pickup. Still, it's only right they back up their product.

Maybe the bar? I dunno. The Dimebucker is noisy as heck, and it uses bars. At this point, I don't think they, or I, can figure it out.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

You're a jackass Bob. You wait until the day after I order mine to finally post this. Die.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You're a jackass Bob. You wait until the day after I order mine to finally post this. Die.


I just got it back today, dude. 

Hey, if you don't play in front of a computer, you'll be fine. And besides, the way you gear whore, you'll turn it over in no-time if you hate it. Remember, it DOES sound absolutely terrific. Probably only douches like me would even notice the noise.

[action=The Dark Wolf]still feels sorta bad. [/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

i only play near a computer at home... i do have an LCD monitor tho... those dont usually interfere with electronics like CRTs do.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> i only play near a computer at home... i do have an LCD monitor tho... those dont usually interfere with electronics like CRTs do.


I use LCD monitors, too... oops, I probably shouldn't have mentioned that.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I don't play loud at home. I'm not too worried about it. My F30 sounds pretty good at low volumes. Still, you're a jerk for waiting until today to reveal this 

I guess I'll post my own review when it gets here, maybe the one I will get is better?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well, I don't play loud at home. I'm not too worried about it. My F30 sounds pretty good at low volumes. Still, you're a jerk for waiting until today to reveal this
> 
> I guess I'll post my own review when it gets here, maybe the one I will get is better?


I hope so, dude. I didn't say anything because shit, STEVE BLUCHER was personally handling it. I thought for _sure_ it would get solved. To be honest, I think it's an inherent defect, but who knows. Steve sounded less and less hopeful of solving the problem as time went on. I liked the pickup so much, I wanted it to be perfect, and easily fixed. 

To make matters worse, I sent the pickup into them in the original packaging, everything nice, all the screws, the wrench, everything, and I got the pickup back wrapped in cardboard.  Where's my shit at, homes?


----------



## giannifive (Jul 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It got worse as I aimed the pickup towards my electrical cables, beneath my desk. I aim the pickup at ANYTHING electrical, and sure enough, the buzzing would increase in volume and intensity.


Isn't this just because the pickup is not completely hum-cancelling? It uses DiMarzio patent 4501185 (their "dual-resonance" design), meaning that the two coils are not perfectly matched. In fact, this is clear from the description, where they describe how the orientation drastically affects the sound, which means that the coils must be very unmatched (not only in their resonant frequencies but probably their impedances, too). Since the two coils aren't perfectly matched, they won't completely cancel hum. This is to be compared with something like a Super Distortion, for example, which has two identical coils and should cancel hum almost completely.

I can't remember what pickup of mine I was using (could have been a Norton, Air Norton 7, or Blaze Custom, which all use the dual-resonance design), but I remember once having the same problem you're having. It was very slight, but in humbucking mode the pickup would hum more the closer I moved it to my computer monitor. It could be that we both have a sensitive ear, but I'm willing to bet the D Sonic 7 is just more susceptible to this problem.

So are you going to live with it or sell it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

giannifive said:


> Isn't this just because the pickup is not completely hum-cancelling? It uses DiMarzio patent 4501185 (their "dual-resonance" design), meaning that the two coils are not perfectly matched. In fact, this is clear from the description, where they describe how the orientation drastically affects the sound, which means that the coils must be very unmatched (not only in their resonant frequencies but probably their impedances, too). Since the two coils aren't perfectly matched, they won't completely cancel hum. This is to be compared with something like a Super Distortion, for example, which has two identical coils and should cancel hum almost completely.
> 
> I can't remember what pickup of mine I was using (could have been a Norton, Air Norton 7, or Blaze Custom, which all use the dual-resonance design), but I remember once having the same problem you're having. It was very slight, but in humbucking mode the pickup would hum more the closer I moved it to my computer monitor. It could be that we both have a sensitive ear, but I'm willing to bet the D Sonic 7 is just more susceptible to this problem.
> 
> So are you going to live with it or sell it?



I suggested the same thing to Steve, but he discounted it. Who am I to argue with him? He's the man. Besides, my Blaze is dual-resonance, and it's as quiet as a church mouse. Same with the AN7, BC, and TZ7. Also the JB-7 is uber-quiet.

I'll keep the pickup probably, maybe use it in my backup. Maybe I'll learn to live with it... it sounds so friggin' fantastic, that's the sad thing. *sigh* I don't know, yet. I love the Blaze anyway, so no real loss regardless.


----------



## giannifive (Jul 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I suggested the same thing to Steve, but he discounted it. Who am I to argue with him? He's the man. Besides, my Blaze is dual-resonance, and it's as quiet as a church mouse. Same with the AN7, BC, and TZ7. Also the JB-7 is uber-quiet.


Hmm, I'll have to believe Blucher then. It just reminds me that it's been a long time since I took an electronics course so I don't remember quite what properties of a humbucker you can change while still keeping it hum-cancelling...

Well, it's too bad it was so close to perfection but not quite there for you.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm still excited to install mine in the K7. Fuck yall


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish Petrucci was here, we could pick his brain on this matter. I wonder if the Dsonic 6 has the same thing going on? I would think that John is particular about his tone and any unwanted shit going on in the back ground, I'm curious to how he might handle it.

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

So it looks like the Blaze is the one to go for in my 2027 (bridge) then? Blaze Custom not any better ?

'TDW' man! What's best to go with the Blaze for the neck position in a 2027? The AN7 ?

I was so close to ordering the DS7 the other day too
Lucky i waited.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 7, 2006)

JTM, my DS7 should arrive today. Perhaps you should wait for my review, maybe I won't have the same problems he had. To answer your question though, I had a Blaze in the neck of my 2027 and it sounded great. AN7 in mahogany? Eh, could work. Don't go with the Blaze Custom, thats way too middy and in a middy mahogany guitar that would be lame. I had the Evo in my 2027 and it sounded killer. The Blaze or DS7 I think would be the best choices for the bridge.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> JTM, my DS7 should arrive today. Perhaps you should wait for my review, maybe I won't have the same problems he had. To answer your question though, I had a Blaze in the neck of my 2027 and it sounded great. AN7 in mahogany? Eh, could work. Don't go with the Blaze Custom, thats way too middy and in a middy mahogany guitar that would be lame. I had the Evo in my 2027 and it sounded killer. The Blaze or DS7 I think would be the best choices for the bridge.



Evo/killer you say,hmmmm?

Fuck man! I'm soooooo indecisive when it comes to pickups.

I won't be getting anything for a couple of weeks at least anyway so it'll be interesting to see what you make of the DS7.
I hadn't heard particularly good reports of the Blaze Custom so i'd dismissed that one really anyway.

So tell me more about the Evo7 then Nick,if you would be so kind.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Evo/killer you say,hmmmm?
> 
> Fuck man! I'm soooooo indecisive when it comes to pickups.
> 
> ...


 
Strange, the Blaze Custom seems to be the favourite pickup around here. I have it in my 7620 and sounds amazing


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

I meant as far as in a Mahogany bodied guitar,sorry!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 7, 2006)

Blaze Customs sound nice, I didn't like them in my USA BC Riches because they had too much of a high-roll off, and the supreme mid peak made rhythm playing not so nice. 

Evos I would't recommend in anything BUT mahogany, they are very bright, but I loved how it sounded in my 2027. They have a lot of mids too, but not the high-roll which I didn't like, especially on the low B string. For single notes and chords, the Blaze Custom sounded awesome, but for palm muted runs or rhythms, it really was hard to get a good attack. The Evo isn't perfect by any means, but it really cuts and the low end is clear and grinds.

Anyways, we'll see how the DS7 react to my rigs. TDW and I have very different rigs, perhaps with my Mesas it will yield somewhat different results?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

^ Possibly. It's a very quiet pickup, generally. It just doesn't like electrical fields (at all!). I'm gonna try an experiment today and take out the bar. I'm thinking maybe the bar causes it.

JTM45, let me put it this way. I've been using the Blaze/AN7 combo in my 2027 for 3 years. Even though I have tried other pickups, I always go back to that. It's an unbeatable combo for that guitar. (The AN7 sounds terrific in the 2027, too, BTW.) Granted, the DS7 _tone_ is even better than the Blaze, but that damn buzzing is the killer for me.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

Cheers 'Bob'  
I'm gonna' have to bite the bullet and actually do this pickup change soon and i was quite setteled on the Blaze, until Nick mentioned the Evo being killer in his 2027.

If i had the cash to spare i'd try a BKP Warpig7 just to see what their like.I have some of the 6 string WP's and they're fantastic pickups.
Oh the horror !!!!!!!!.........of deciding which pickups to go for  

I'll probably (possibly?) go for a Blaze in the bridge pos. but i'm gonna' see how Nick gets on with his DS7 first.

Thanks


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 7, 2006)

The Blaze is great, but I've had that pickup in soooo many guitars, I just want to try something new...mainly something that had better articulation on the low B string, like my PAF7 but higher output. I was pleasantly surprised by the Evo despite a plethora of bad reviws all over the net, so I'm not too phased by one bad DS7 review. I have the pickup right in front of me, it'll probably get installed tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Do an experiment, Nick, when you get it, if you would be so kind.

Put your amp on a clean setting, with no noise gate, and move the pickup towards plugs, sockets, outlets, anything that generates an electrical field. See if you detect the same buzz I mentioned. Compare it with the neck pickup, and maybe another guitar. be thorough. Let's see if this is a common problem, eh? 

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 7, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 8, 2006)

Where is that DS7 going Nick?

The bridge position on one of your K7's i'm guessing,right?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, bridge of my blue K7.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, bridge of my blue K7.



You must post pics and sound clips as soon as its in so that I may bask in all of its glory


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2006)

The installation has been delayed unfortunately, it's being installed today finally. I'll do that though


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2006)

My bandmate installed my D Sonic into my K7 today (which means the PAF7 is on the way Bostjan). I am too tired to post a thorough review right now. I will just say, it sounds amazing and doesnt have any noise that the Boss NS-2 doesnt eliminate completely. I was impressed by how good the lead tone was. Harmonics galore, crisp and powerful biting tone. The low end has a great growl to it like Bob said. I love this pickup! Im happy to have the DS7 in one k7 and the pafs in the other. Totally different sounds but both awesome.

Anyone thinking about buying this, I don't know what happened to Bob's, but he must have gotten a lemon, cuz mine is flat out amazing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> My bandmate installed my D Sonic into my K7 today (which means the PAF7 is on the way Bostjan). I am too tired to post a thorough review right now. I will just say, it sounds amazing and doesnt have any noise that the Boss NS-2 doesnt eliminate completely. I was impressed by how good the lead tone was. Harmonics galore, crisp and powerful biting tone. The low end has a great growl to it like Bob said. I love this pickup! Im happy to have the DS7 in one k7 and the pafs in the other. Totally different sounds but both awesome.
> 
> Anyone thinking about buying this, I don't know what happened to Bob's, but he must have gotten a lemon, cuz mine is flat out amazing.


I have no lemon. Mine was inspected by Steve Blucher himself. The noise is a flaw with the pickup.

Remember Nick... walk around the room, WITHOUT THE GATE, and point that pickup at some electrical signals. Then talk.  (Use a clean channel, too.) My gates eleiminate the noise as well, but turn off the gates, and A/B with the Blaze... bleah.


----------



## jlagoon (Jul 11, 2006)

How would you compare that to Blaze Custom, Zimbloth?

Thx!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 11, 2006)

The DS7 sounds night and day different from the BC.

DS7 has loads more clarity, better bass, a low mid growl, more scooped regular midrange, and uber-clear treble, where the BC has rounded off treble.

Both are smooth and compressed, though. The BC sounds fat, where the DS7 sounds 3-D and sparkly.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob, why would I use it wihtout the NS-2? My Triaxis is insanely noisy without it, no matter what pickup I use. I did it play it without the pedal engaged for abit, and it didnt seem any noisier than anything else.

I still stand behind what I said, it sounds amazing and with a decent noise supressor its quiet as can be.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Bob, why would I use it wihtout the NS-2? My Triaxis is insanely noisy without it, no matter what pickup I use. I did it play it without the pedal engaged for abit, and it didnt seem any noisier than anything else.
> 
> I still stand behind what I said, it sounds amazing and with a decent noise supressor its quiet as can be.


 That was my point, Nick! If you A/B the DS7 with the Blaze, on a CLEAN setting (your triaxis is noisy clean?  ), with no gate, just like I did, and you put the pickup near electrical fields, you'll hear a buzz.

Yes, I relalize for some people it's a minor issue. But it's a flaw I've not encountered in any other 7-string humbucker. So, it should be stated. When I'm playing at my computer, even with the gate on, I can hear a split second of buzz if I'm too close to the electrical stuff. (No, no CRT monitors, either.) I;'m so finnicky, that drives me nuts, since no other pickup I've used has done this. I A/B'd the DS7 with the AN7, the BB, and the JB-7. All quiet as can be.

So THAT'S why I said try this, Nick. I wanted to see if it was the same for another DS7 owner. NO noise gate!  A clean setting. Simple.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2006)

I tried it clean on the Triaxis, no noise. I thought you meant on distortion. I've also played it thru my Mesa F30 combo today here at home, with tons of computers and misc stuff turned on nearby, once again... no noise. I'm not editorializing here bro, just telling you what I've observed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I tried it clean on the Triaxis, no noise. I thought you meant on distortion. I've also played it thru my Mesa F30 combo today here at home, with tons of computers and misc stuff turned on nearby, once again... no noise. I'm not editorializing here bro, just telling you what I've observed.


Get the pickup within 3 feet or so of some plugs and stuff, try that.

If there's still zero buzz, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2006)

Once again, all i can vouch for is my experience. No problems have surfaced for me. There's plugs everywhere in both our rehearsal space and my place here at home. I don't know if im lucky or if youre unlucky, either way it sucks you arent happy with yours. I love mine though


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 12, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Once again, all i can vouch for is my experience. No problems have surfaced for me. There's plugs everywhere in both our rehearsal space and my place here at home. I don't know if im lucky or if youre unlucky, either way it sucks you arent happy with yours. I love mine though


Remember, Steve encountered the same problems with the D Sonic 7 pickup (s) after I brought it to his attention.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 12, 2006)

TDW, I'd be happy to take it off of your hands and try it out for myself.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 12, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> TDW, I'd be happy to take it off of your hands and try it out for myself.


I doubt I'll sell it. It'll be my fuckaround pickup.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn, I want to get one. No one ever has one in stock.

I'd even trade for a shrubbery.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

I got mine from that Mike guy on eBay. He has them in stock.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7412571011


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I doubt I'll sell it. It'll be my fuckaround pickup.




How'd we know TDW? I think we had said it'd end up being yanked out of your axe  

As far as chunked up riffage, what's the opinion?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

The pickup is incredible. I wouldnt have any worries about trying this one out. What I like most, is the low end is so fat sounding, yet also is extremely clear and crisp.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 12, 2006)

I was thinking of dropping one in my 7621, but wanted to hear a little more about it. Think I'm going to go grab one now. I need something a little clearer than my BC.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zim - How would you compare it to the PAF7? Clearer? Chunkier?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

It's actuallly not that much different than the PAF in a way. It has a much more powerful lead tone, but the rhythm sound is fairly similar.. it's just hotter and has a different kind of growl, but a cool growl nonetheless. It definitely has a lot of sustain too, I remember during our first rehearsal using it, at the end of a song I held some note on one of the plain steel strings, and it seemed to go on forever, that kind of thing never happened with the PAF. It just really is powerful. 

That being said, I wouldn't say it's clearer or chunkier, I think the PAF7 is one of the clearest and chunkiest 7-string pickups around, if not THE. It just does it in a different voicing. It reminds me kind of what the Tone Zone 7 SHOULD HAVE sounded like. It's of course a lot brighter than the TZ, but it has really awesome mids and a thick low end, despite being clear. It has a more pronounced attack than the PAF7. The PAF is warmer though.

For the record, it is in a mahogany K7 and the blade is facing the bridge. I think this would be the perfect pickup for basswood as well.

PS: I just blasted the amp on the clean channel like TDW said. I put the guitar right up to the computer monitor and plug outlets/powerstrips/etc. No noise whatsoever. Dead silent. You start to hear a slight buzz when its like 6-12 inches away, but who plays standing 6 inches away from a power strip? I had to basically get down on the ground and aim the guitars pickups right up to the plugs to hear anything. When I'm standing up it goes away. This was all without any noise pedal btw. Just my Mesa tube amp blasting.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for that. Been thinking about trying one in my S7420. I've got my PAF7 in the bridge at the moment and it sounds damn good, but it's always good to try new stuff right?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds pretty unique. This is the first pickup I've tried in a while that wasnt something I've already played before. I was close to putting Blazes in my blue K7 but, I've been down that road so many times, figured id try something different. I'm glad I did. I still think the PAF7s are perfect, but thats why I have two of em.


----------



## jlagoon (Jul 12, 2006)

Is it better than a blaze neck in bridge position?


----------



## darren (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds really interesting. If i ever tire of the pickups in my JP7, i may give a DSonic 7 a try.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

Its nothing like the Blaze neck. The Blaze neck has a warm smooth sound, which I love. The DS7 has a lot more bite and attack. I wouldn't say it's better, but I like it better for what I do right now, yeah.


----------



## Plaschkes (Jul 15, 2006)

zimbloth, How about some clips?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> PS: I just blasted the amp on the clean channel like TDW said. I put the guitar right up to the computer monitor and plug outlets/powerstrips/etc. No noise whatsoever. Dead silent. You start to hear a slight buzz when its like 6-12 inches away, but who plays standing 6 inches away from a power strip? I had to basically get down on the ground and aim the guitars pickups right up to the plugs to hear anything. When I'm standing up it goes away. This was all without any noise pedal btw. Just my Mesa tube amp blasting.


Ha! Told you there was buzz.  I sit at my computer about 2 feet away from my power plugs, and it will pick up to probably about 4 feet (gets fainter).

Again, I wouldn't recommend this pickup, because this noise issue is something that doesn't occur even a LITTLE on the other pickups.

Glad you like it though, Nick. 

(Told ya there was fuckin' buzz!  )


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 15, 2006)

Umm............ dude.... theres buzz when youre sitting RIGHT NEXT TO A PLUG! When i sit back in my chair its gone...or if God forbid I move my chair a few inches. You're not going to recommend this pickup because of that? You cant even hear it when playing, nevermind that 99% of the people dont sit 1 feet away from a computer when playing.

You're a silly silly man 



Plaschkes said:


> zimbloth, How about some clips?



Sure I can try to get some soon. Stay safe over there alright man?


----------



## Plaschkes (Jul 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Sure I can try to get some soon. Stay safe over there alright man?



Cool, i'm real anxious to hear this thing 'cause my JP7 is gonna come with one of these.

And don't worry about me, i'm over here in the center, it doesn't feel at all like were at war... And were gonna crush them anyway.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got my DS7  FINALLY!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Umm............ dude.... theres buzz when youre sitting RIGHT NEXT TO A PLUG! When i sit back in my chair its gone...or if God forbid I move my chair a few inches. You're not going to recommend this pickup because of that? You cant even hear it when playing, nevermind that 99% of the people dont sit 1 feet away from a computer when playing.


Nick - 4 feet away, man! 

And no, when a perfectly good Blaze, or Air Norton, or JB-7, DO NOT buzz, I will not recommend the DS7. To me, it's a fuckin' flop. It performs sub-par my expectations. Remember, just because a gate might cut off the signal when you stop playing, that buzz and signal gunk is still there, hiding under the distortion or effects. Fuck that.


----------



## Joel2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey TDW! How would you say that the buzz compares to a true single coil under gain?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2006)

Joel said:


> Hey TDW! How would you say that the buzz compares to a true single coil under gain?


When close to a power outlet, very similar. (Only a SC has 60 cycle hum, and sometimes buzz. This is just comparably loud buzz).

Remember - even Steve Blucher couldn't fix it. Fuckit, I say.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, if people are gonna be scared away from trying this pickup, that would be a shame. It sounds incredible and there's really no hum in practical situations in my experience. And I mean without a gate. So be it, more for me.



Plaschkes said:


> Cool, i'm real anxious to hear this thing 'cause my JP7 is gonna come with one of these.
> 
> And don't worry about me, i'm over here in the center, it doesn't feel at all like were at war... And were gonna crush them anyway.



I think you'll love the pickup bro. 

PS: Crush those bastards.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I just got my DS7  FINALLY!



Congrats man! 

Now we need your review of the pickup please.

At the moment we have one negative and one positive so yours could be the decider !


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 16, 2006)

Zimbloth, Dimarzio should hire your ass! So many of us have been hanging on your every word. I think it's pretty cool that so many including myself hold your opinion is such high regards. I agree it would be a shame to our backs on such a pickup. I twitched when you make your follow up statement originally posting about the noise and shit. I had just 2 days or so before that review special ordered DS7 and AN7 both in Creme and Black. Can't back out now. Now that the smoke has settled I'm again anxious to hear for myself what this thing sounds like. I'm sure I'll like it, and if not no big deal DiMarzio is cool about taking there pickups back. Nothing to loose and everything to gain. However if the pickups become complete f'n monsters it may cause me to loose,,,,loose alot money by having to install them in the other five 7's I have.....lol.

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well, if people are gonna be scared away from trying this pickup, that would be a shame. It sounds incredible and there's really no hum in practical situations in my experience. And I mean without a gate.


I'd say sitting at my desk is a practical situation. But that's just _my_ experience. 

Oh, well. I wash my hands of this thread.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 16, 2006)

Bob, I'm sitting at my desk too and I don't really hear a thing. I'd think most people interested in this pickup would be more concerned how it sounded at practice/gig volumes though, not just sitting 1 foot away from a computer monitor and stuff. Sure though, even if sitting at your desk is important to you, it's still so faint that I can't see why it would be a big deal. The pickup is just as quiet as any high output humbucker, and it's really not something that I even notice or care about when playing in front of my computer/wall ouetlet. This pickup sounds so much better than a Blaze, that even if thats a tiny bit quieter, I don't think it's worth it. Obviously you disagree and I respect that, but your comments have been way too harsh like "its a flop!" or whatever, its kind of ridiculous to me because the pickup is AMAZING. To each their own bro.

All I can tell you all is, try it for yourself. Worst comes to worst, you can return it to DiMarzio within 30 days and they will send you another model of your choice.

Allen: There definitely is a faint hum if you're too close to a wall outlet or something, but if you just stand back a bit it's gone, and even if you don't, it sounds great while playing. Honestly I think this whole thing is soo overrated, just try it out for yourself. I do have some advice to you though. I originally had very thick (60 gauge) D'Addario strings on my K7 which has the DS7, and I was kind of underwhelmed by the low end, it sounded good but it was a bit hard to get a nice tight attack and it seemd to be too round sounding no matter what I did. I dont know if its the D'Addario 60 gauge or just thick hauges in general (most likely just the Daddario), but when I switched to Ernie Ball 10-56 it sounded 10000000000x better and now I cant put the guitar down. 

Just my $.02


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Bob, I'm sitting at my desk too and I don't really hear a thing. I'd think most people interested in this pickup would be more concerned how it sounded at practice/gig volumes though, not just sitting 1 foot away from a computer monitor and stuff. Sure though, even if sitting at your desk is important to you, it's still so faint that I can't see why it would be a big deal. The pickup is just as quiet as any high output humbucker, and it's really not something that I even notice or care about when playing in front of my computer/wall ouetlet. This pickup sounds so much better than a Blaze, that even if thats a tiny bit quieter, I don't think it's worth it. Obviously you disagree and I respect that, but your comments have been way too harsh like "its a flop!" or whatever, its kind of ridiculous to me because the pickup is AMAZING. To each their own bro.


1) "Just as quiet as any high output humbucker." Completely false. I should know - I've owned half of them!  It's significantly noiser when around ANYTHING (read, anything) electrical than any humbucker I've ever played.
2) "Sounds so much better than a Blaze." I disagree with this, but this is personal aesthetics. I do support your basic premise here, though, buddy. It does sound better. Just not by leaps and bounds, IMO. Plus, the Blaze pairs up better with the AN7, I feel.
3) "Way too harsh." It's how I feel. I was very, very disappointed with the nosie issue in this pickup. How is it harsh if I say it's a flop? If you bought a car with a chronic problem of o... say, overheating, and you found from the manufacturer you just have to live with it, would you drive it? Maybe so, maybe not... I, however, would not. And so, since I wouldn't personally use it, to me, it's a FLOPPITY FLOP. I am glad you like it though, Nick.

 There. Washed. Since this was my thread, I can say what I want.  (Differing opinions are ALWAYS wwelcome, however. Our readers get the full picture this way.)


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 16, 2006)

Let's just a agree to disagree man. I love this pickup, no one has anything to lose by trying it out. 30 day exchange policy


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Let's just a agree to disagree man. I love this pickup, no one has anything to lose by trying it out. 30 day exchange policy


Fuck that. I'd rather argue, bro. 


In actuallity, I agree with this. If, like you, the nosie is NOT an issue, then why the hell not use it? It sounds fucking incredible. But, if you're like me, and have good taste.... er, sorry fawk a differing need/use/what-the-fuck-ever, where the noise IS an issue, hey, you can send it back. 

I'm stuck with mine, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 16, 2006)

its not an issue for me because there is no noise. i generally dont play with the pickups 1-2 feet away from my computer monitor/outlet.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, in a couple days, I'll let you know what I think, so I can argue, too!


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 17, 2006)

My 6 string D Sonic isnt noisy, its actually alot quieter than my JB7. I havent read the whole the 20 page thread, so this may have been mentioned, but are you sure its not a grounding or wiring issue?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

EdgeCrusher said:


> My 6 string D Sonic isnt noisy, its actually alot quieter than my JB7. I havent read the whole the 20 page thread, so this may have been mentioned, but are you sure its not a grounding or wiring issue?


Ha ha ha. Yeah, right.

1. It was inspected by Steve Blucher himself.
2. It was installed exactly the same way, in 2 seperate guitars, and A/B'd directly against the Dimazrio Blaze and the SD JB-7. The Air Norton 7 was also present in the neck of one of the guitars, and the other guitar had the stock RG2027 neck pickup (Ibz V7-7 I believe).

Next time, please read the thread before saying something like this.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Man, Bob, it's good to hear your negative feedback about it, so people can be more informed, but your experience does not = everybody's. I agree with what he said about not being noisy, especially compared to other high output humbuckers. Perhaps you did just get a lemon, who cares if it was inspected by Steve, that doesn't mean every D Sonic made exhibits the same qualities. It's dead quiet for me. I can't wait to hear what Bostjan has to say. Perhaps the fact my K7 has no tone circuit and is direct mounted helps? I have no idea, I really am clueless about wiring and stuff.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Man, Bob, you need to get over the fact that maybe you have a lemon, despite what Steve inspected. His isn't noisy, mine isn't noisy, and I bet John Petrucci's loaded in all his JP7s aren't either. I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with yours, but obviously not everyone shares your experiences. It's good to hear your negative feedback about it, so people can be more informed, but your experience does not = everybody's.


Steve Blucher, Dimarzio's head pickup tech, and the guy who basically invented the pickup, inspected it himself for a week, tweaked it, and it's a lemon? Dude, gimmieafuckingbreak. That's ridiculous.

The pickup is flawed, compared to other 7-string pickups I've played. End of story. If it gives you no nosie in your situation, fine. Superb. But to ask if it's a grounding or a wiring issue without reading the threads is silly, and rather absurd. It is neither. Quit trying to discount my experiences with it, Nick.

There.  Hey! You editor! I got what you said originally though.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Steve Blucher, Dimarzio's head pickup tech, and the guy who basically invented the pickup, inspected it himself for a week, tweaked it, and it's a lemon? Dude, gimmieafuckingbreak. That's ridiculous.
> 
> The pickup is flawed, compared to other 7-string pickups I've played. End of story. If it gives you no nosie in your situation, fine. Superb. But to ask if it's a grounding or a wiring issue without reading the threads is silly, and rather absurd. It is neither. Quit trying to discount my experiences with it, Nick.
> 
> There.  Hey! You editor! I got what you said originally though.



Hah, you're fast. Well, did Steve say all the D Sonic's exhibit that flaw? I'm not trying to discount anything you're saying man. All im saying maybe not everyone will have the experience you will. You're making blanket statements when there's other people out there who don't share your views/experiences with the pickup.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Hah, you're fast. Well, did Steve say all the D Sonic's exhibit that flaw?


He sorta hemmed and hawed around it, and said they didn't have any complaints (yet). But he said it's basically the way the pickup in general was made, and he was at a loss as to correcting it, since it's just part of the pickup design. For whatever reason, the pickup is highly susceptible to electrical field interference.

How can it be a blanket statement when Steve himself says it's just a part of the pickup's design? Uh.. that's just stating the facts. It just IS susceptible. Sorry... I wish it weren't true, either. But it is. Doesn't mean everyone's noise experience is the same, to which I've agreed with you completely on. Hey, try it! Maybe you'll like it! But I myself won't endorse it. No way. It's way too noisy, and that's just the way the cookie crumbles with this pickup*. 

*Compared to the Blaze, it's FAR noiser, at least around anything electrical. DISCLAIMER - My experience.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Obviously your experience is valid. I just think the noise problems you describe are overrated (not to you, but to people looking here wanting to know if it's for them). The conditions which you say there is a problem, wouldn't really affect 99% of people most likely.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 17, 2006)

Perhaps because one coil is so much stronger than the other? Maybe the noise doesn't cancel all of the way because there is more noise from the rail than there is from the slugs.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Obviously your experience is valid. I just think the noise problems you describe are overrated. The conditions which you say there is a problem, wouldn't really affect 99% of people most likely.



Aherm. You suggested I move a foot farther away in the original quote. I noticed this AFTER I posted.

I was tempted to do that Nick, but with so much electrical stuff around, anytime I moved, I'd just get a new buzz signal from somewhere else. You can actually hear the buzz vary in amplitube and intensity as I point to pickup around at different places.

Live, it wasn't much of an an issue. But then again, I was heavily gated, and live, there typically isn't too much stuff generating big fields right near me. But for any recording, man... I started hearing the gunk in the signal everytime I played. And the thing that got me, is compared to the Blaze or the AN7, it was just all-around noisy. Those two are silent as a church mouse in comparison. And man, noise just drives me batty. I have to have silence, and a pure, clean signal. It's not 60 cycle hum, it's this annoying, high-frequency electrical "hash", as they call it on the Dimarzio website, that sounds like a giant mosquito. Ugh. Sorry, I just cannot deal with that.

Maybe it wouldn't bother 99% of the people. Remember, I agreed with you for them to try it. But you remember my car anaology. I won't recommend it personally, and in any fair review of the pickup (which is the POINT of this thread), it's only proper to mention it.

You know what? Enough of my blabbering. E-mail Steve yourself. Mention this thread (he knows about it) and see what he says. I don't wanna speak for the man himself time and again. He's the greatest guy, and always happy to help. He'll tell you, I'm sure, that there isn't much to be done about it. He suggested 250k pots to attenuate the treble, and I'll give those a whirl, but that's no real solution for my 2027, since that would probably affect the neck pickup AN7 tone too much for my tastes. So, it's a goof-around solution, and not really practical to me, at least in theory. We'll see. But who knows what he'll say? Ask him and see.  Tell him how much you love the DS7. I do too, except for that frickin' buzz.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

It sounds like you have some unfortunate conditions around your area man. I don't blame you for being dissfatisfied if it's that bad. It's just dead quiet here, even un-gated. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Also, I don't really care to e-mail Steve because I'm satisfied with mine 100% 

I do know kind of what you're talking about, the Duncan Dimebucker which is a blade pickup, was the noisest pickup ive ever heard, and exhibited many of the same qualities you're describing. Luckily my D Sonic doesn't.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> It sounds like you have some unfortunate conditions around your area man. I don't blame you for being dissfatisfied if it's that bad. It's just dead quiet here, even un-gated. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Also, I don't really care to e-mail Steve because I'm satisfied with mine 100%



Unfortunate conditions? What the hell, dude?  They've been fine for EVERY SINGLE OTHER pickup I've used.

*sigh* You're frustrating, dude.  *Pontius Pilate mode ON* Hands = washed.

So how 'bout dem Red Sox?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude, you're _constantly _not understanding what I'm saying. Unfortunate conditions = living in a place that causes the pickup to pickup so much noise. Whether it be the wiring in your home, or if theres places around where you live that cause it, etc. I don't know, I'm just saying whatever it is to exploit the DS7s "weakness", that sucks and is unfortunate, cuz the pickup is cool. Jeez man stop being so sensitive, I'm not your enemy here bro 

The Sox are lame right now. Lost 4 of 5.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh no, not Pilate mode!!!!

So am I the only person in the world with a DS7RB or what? The RB looks fuggin sweet. I can't wait to hear how it sounds, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh you got the black/red one? Cool. I'm pretty sure you have nothing to worry about in terms of tone. It depends what guitar you have it going in, but if you're rig is a Recto or any Mesa really, I can tell you with certainty those pickups sound kickass thru those.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Dude, you're _constantly _not understanding what I'm saying. Unfortunate conditions = living in a place that causes the pickup to pickup so much noise. Whether it be the wiring in your home, or if theres places around where you live that cause it, etc. I don't know, I'm just saying whatever it is to exploit the DS7s "weakness", that sucks and is unfortunate, cuz the pickup is cool. Jeez man stop being so sensitive.
> 
> The Sox are lame right now. Lost 4 of 5.


Sensitive? Nick... did you somehow misplace a little thing I like to call a "sense of humor"?  I mean, hello!

It's not where I live that causes the pickup to do that. it's the PICKUP!  And the fact that I have a bad-ass system, with lots of goodies. Remember, every one of the other mlliion pickups I've played DO NOT DO THIS. Spin it how you will. that is THE PICKUP'S FAULT!  

Almost nothing ruffles my feathers, though, ya goof. I love a good debate. Although this one is a trifle... dare I say, silly?

Ok, washed. Finally. No more posting about the DS7. Zero, zip, zilch.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus christ man. You're absolutely nuts tonight. No one's saying it isnt the pickups fault. But if is noisy on your end, and not on mine, then OBVIOUSLY THERE HAS TO BE FACTORS OUTSIDE OF JUST THE PICKUP INVOLVED WHICH COME INTO PLAY.

My GOD. It's unbelievable how defensive you get over such a silly issue.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Jesus christ man. You're absolutely nuts. No one's saying it isnt the pickups fault. But if is noisy on your end, and not on mine, then OBVIOUSLY THERE HAS TO BE FACTORS OUTSIDE OF JUST THE PICKUP INVOLVED WHICH COME INTO PLAY.
> 
> My GOD. It's unbelievable how defensive you get over such a silly issue.


Silly? Dude, I'M FUCKING JOKING.  See those smiley faces? They are lauging, like me. God damn, son. Quit trying to say I have a problem, fella. Just *1...2...3* take a deep breath and chillllll...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

You have smiley faces, but you're still saying the same thing over and over indicating you're missing the point of what I'm saying is all. I know you're not over there flipping over tables and shit over this  If you were that would actually be pretty awesome though.

"Quit trying to say I have a problem" = defensive. I said if mine is silent and yours is noisy, then although its the pickups fault, there are still other factors which exploit this problem more than others. What is the mystery here?

This is getting absurd beyond belief, there is absolutely nothing I can say which can make you understand what I am saying apparently, so it is *I* who will throw in the towel on this one. Until Bostjan posts his remarks about his of course


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You have smiley faces, but you're still saying the same thing over and over indicating you're missing the point of what I'm saying is all. I know you're not over there flipping over tables and shit over this  If you were that would actually be pretty awesome though.


I save that for when you send me those kinky e-mails with Soda Popinski performing lewd acts. 




Absurdity is the sole of humor, pal. But no, I think we actually agree. Here's the gist - 
The pickup has some issues, but isn't likely to bother *most* people. Outside of those, it _does_ sound great, and if one has issues, well, they're either A) screwed, or B) they can send it back and be a happy camper! Yay! Useage will vary probably based on external conditions. I think that sums it up. I don't know why you think I'm saying something so opposite of you? Hmmm...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 17, 2006)

Bob, you are addicted to this thread, the only way to quit is through a twelve-step program:

1. Grab your guitar
2. Make sure it's not the one with the DS7
3. Plug it in
4. Play it, but do not compare the sound with that of the DS7
5. Administer metal 
6. Unplug the guitar, again, don't even think about the DS7
7. 'hey! take it easy! relax, guy!' ~Saddam
8. Sign on to ss.org
9. Don't post anything in this thread.
10. Don't read anymore material in this thread.
11. Are you reading this? Dammit, you aren't following step ten!
12. It's actually only eleven steps.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Bob, you are addicted to this thread, the only way to quit is through a twelve-step program:
> 
> 1. Grab your guitar
> 2. Make sure it's not the one with the DS7
> ...



12 Step Programs are for quitters.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

lol

In all serious though Bob, I do hope you try out some more pickups (if theres any you havent tried). I know you love the Blaze, but you surely must agree the Blaze doesnt have the tighest attack on the low B string, something the DS7 does so well. Hopefully someday you'll find that perfect pickup for your needs, and you won't need to fall back to ol faithful Blaze forever  The Blaze is awesome, but still. I feel bad the pickup didnt work out for you. You seemed so happy with it at first.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> lol
> 
> In all serious though Bob, I do hope you try out some more pickups (if theres any you havent tried). I know you love the Blaze, but you surely must agree the Blaze doesnt have the tighest attack on the low B string, something the DS7 does so well. Hopefully someday you'll find that perfect pickup for your needs, and you won't need to fall back to ol faithful Blaze forever  The Blaze is awesome, but still. I feel bad the pickup didnt work out for you. You seemed so happy with it at first.


I agree with this 100% The DS7 has the greatest low-end attack of any pickup I've ever played, plus gorgeous cleans, and a thick-ass, meaty tone to boot. And kills for leads. *sigh* if I think about it too much, I actually get sad. Fuck, I wanted that pickup to work for me! 

It's probably why I'm so nuts to try the PAF7. It's all about that attack. Although, the Blaze is the second best pickup for low-end attack I've played. The JB-7, aside from everything else being superb, was just AWFUL in that regard. And listening to alot of band's recordings, it's amazing, if you really pay attention, how many bands lack that great 'attack' on the bass strings.

But I run my pickups through a primary EQ before they even hit the preamp, where I add some treble and tightness, boost the signal, and gate it. I get awesome attack this way, and good clarity. Which pairs up well with the AN7. It's almost like 'active'-fying passive pickups, which gives you the best of both worlds.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I do have a PAF7 for sale  

I'm unfamiliar with the Digitechs or anything, not too knowledgable about high end solid-state stuff or whatever. I just like to be able to get that tight crisp yet warm sound without any need for special tricks or EQs, and the PAF7 and the D Sonic deliver the best of any DiMarzio I've played in that category. Even more so than the Evolution. The Blaze has such amazing tone but yeah, lacks in the low end tightness department for sure. It's cool you can work around it tho with your gizmos


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Gizmos, lol.

I wonder if the Blaze has more attack in mahogany. It seems like maybe it basswood it's a bit 'rounder'. Man, I wanted to throw the JB away after hearing that constantly. Which, there I was again, because the rest of that pickup is the best sounding pickup ever. But the bass = bleah. Sounds like your pick is wrapped in cotton.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

I've had the JB in sooo many guitar over the years I lost count. They came in the Schecter C7 blackjacks I recently owned for example, which sound really good but not as good as they do in alder I think. If you tune a weak tuning like standard E () like Dave Mustaine, you can get away with the JBs in mahogany just fine probably. I dont think for 7-strings it works the best tho IMO. But I have gotten some great tones from a JB7 in mahogany for sure.

As for the Blaze in mahogany, I've never tried that so I can't be sure. I think it probably would have more character perhaps, but I still think the problem of the low end clarity and chunk wouldnt improve, because Mahogany is very mellow sounding.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I've had the JB in sooo many guitar over the years I lost count. They came in the Schecter C7 blackjacks I recently owned for example, which sound really good but not as good as they do in alder I think. If you tune a weak tuning like standard E () like Dave Mustaine, you can get away with the JBs in mahogany just fine probably. I dont think for 7-strings it works the best tho IMO. But I have gotten some great tones from a JB7 in mahogany for sure.
> 
> As for the Blaze in mahogany, I've never tried that so I can't be sure. I think it probably would have more character perhaps, but I still think the problem of the low end clarity and chunk wouldnt improve, because Mahogany is very mellow sounding.


I know where you're coming from, indeedy... but even without my gizmos, I get a decent sound out of the 2027 with the Blaze.

Basswood = the evil culprit.  Maybe. Who knows?

Man, this brings back all my old Jemsite debates with Drew over mahogany vs. basswood.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

I like basswood and mahogany, and all decent woods really. You can match a pickup with any configuration and get incredible lead and rhythm tones assuming you have decent gear. It's a crying shame he sold his gorgeous RG CST. I bet if he had found the right pickup for it instead of messing around with homo TZ7s or whatever, he would have loved it. Basswood does tend to have a more lively clean and lead tone though, so I understand where he's coming from. But, with the right pickup, mahogany can still be excellent.

As for the Blaze in the 2027, I'm sure you're right. I have no experience with a Blaze in the bridge of a mahogany guitar so I can't say


----------



## bostjan (Jul 17, 2006)

I think baswood is okay. People hate it too much and manufacturers use it too much. But that's only because the big manufacturers only like to make hideous useless crap no one likes. (Pretty much, as seen in the NAMM thread)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

I like basswood.  I really like alder, but someone on here said how they didn't like it, it being too warm and round. Which I detest.  I love swamp ash Strats.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 17, 2006)

i agree, i also think people tend to overrate mahogany as well. i love mahogany, but... two of my alltime fav guiitars I owned, the Parker Fly Deluxe and the Jackson USA Marty Friedman were both made of poplar, yet almost no one makes guitars made of that. Should be more variety, but I understand. The vast majority of the guitar/amp market is just... status quo... same old technologies no risks no innovation. 99% of people are content to be les paul/strat drones without a clue to what else is out there, so the manufacturers comply.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 22, 2006)

I hate to always agree with Bob the Dark Wolf, but my D Sonic 7 is noisy without a gate. Maybe about 75-80% quieter than a single coil (pretty good), but still quite a bit noisier than any other humbucker.

I think the reason is this: A humbucker cancels noise by summing two equal and opposite coils. The wind is reversed to obtain this effect, and the polarity is reversed so that the string-signal is boosted instead of canceled out. But the DS7 has one really hot coil and one not-so-hot coil, so maybe the windings are compensated, which means that the noise isn't 100% canceled.

Or maybe the two coils are wound the same? In that case, it shouldn't make any difference, so who knows.

All I know is that my DS7 is a lot noisier than my other Dimarzios (except the Blaze Middle), but it still sounds fucking awesome. Noise gates FTW!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah... vindication is sweet! 

Yeah, I tried fooling around with mine some more, and that darn noise is always there. I will admit, for most people, who aren't fussbucket douchebags like me, the noise is fine. I was almost thinking I could live with it, for a minute or two, but A/B'ing the Blaze with it, I said eh...

The coils _are_ different... Steve downplayed that, but I'm thinking it's at the very LEAST a significant factor. maybe the bar is another. When I'm rich and uber-famous, I'll have him custom wind me a DS7 without a bar.

 Maybe he'll make me one anyway! I can always ask.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 22, 2006)

Well a noise gate with the threshhold set to -30dB would probably wipe the noise out completely.

I noticed it seemed to change slightly when I angled the guitar up and down, but not when I turned it azimuthally, so it may have something to do with the lights. It picks up a bit of noise from my fan as well.

To be honest, I checked for the noise right away&#8230; so who knows if I would have even noticed it if it were not for this thread? I'm pretty sure I would have noticed it eventually, but not right away, unless I was looking for it.

All things taken into consideration, it's not that much noise, and the tone is bright and clear, like no other pickup I've tried as of yet. Maybe the X2N7 would solve the noise issue and still yield the clear tone? That'll be my next experiment.

So far, I fucking love the DS7!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 22, 2006)

I even tried taking the bar out. Hmm... mixed results. It seemed to have a bit less noise (put in dummy polepiece screws), but still not Blaze-quiet.

I started noticing that gunk noise when I was playing clean, actually. Remember, a gate just shuts the signal on or off. Whatever it has to work with is still there when the gate is open. So I'd be playing these clean passages, and just loving the sound... but then I started to hear things I didn't remember hearing before - this background, ugly 'buzz'. (Remember, I play though good headphones alot, so I can really pick out everything in my signal. Probably why I'm so picky.) I noticed the buzz would strengthen and diminish as I aimed the pickup around, but it disappeared when I switched to my Air Norton. That's how I noticed it, and like the Princess and the Pea, once I noticed it, I couldn't NOT hear it. I tried for about 3 days to ignore it or come up with some solution, and then yanked it in frustration. Put the Blaze back in (I only tried the DS7 as an experiment, anyway. I was very happy with the Blaze originally), and whaddyaknow... the buzz was gone.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 24, 2006)

Before working myself all the way through this long-ass thread, I was still a bit at odds as to which bridge PU to slab in my new 7 (RG15271 with a mahogany body) - now I'm downright confused... THANKS GUYS  

Well, what confuses me is the fact that the D-Sonic apperantly is _more_ defined in the low end than the Blaze - albeit still warmer. However, being used to playing very open and bright sounding PUs (HS-3, YJM and Air Classic) in my two main guitars, I think I'll stick to the Blaze/Air Norton combo I initially settled on... Especially after hearing of the noise issues on the D-Sonic - I _know_ I would hear that buzz as well... and I _know_ it would drive me about as nuts as it did TDW 

So, I guess I'll be reviving the tones from my two old Petrucci fiddles - I have owned both an Ibanez JPM and EBMM JP and have lately been missing the Steve's Special bite and chunk quite a bit (I have a Breed/Air Norton combo in my RG) - so Blaze it is.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 24, 2006)

Pablo, have you ever tried the Blaze custom? If you want to try something new yet some familiar give the B/c a try. I love the Blaze sounds of the old universes, and this has that edge plus just a little kick. I think you would like it. 

~A


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2006)

I posted an in-depth review of my D Sonic 7 here. My favorite pickup ever! I agree with Bostjan, mine is set at -30DB too and it's dead quiet, and when playing I hear nothing but amazing tone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad you're happy, Nick. I agree with everything you said... except the noise.  Duh, of course.
Here - the immortal words of Steve Blucher himself, said to me via an e-mail. (This proves A) there is a problem, and B) these guys are on top of it. Never let it be said Dimarzio CS isn't the best around. These guys are so A 1 terrific, I will probably always use Dimarzio stuff.)* 

Let it be laid to rest! The pickup IS FANTASTIC (but has issues)

_Bob,
Was wondering what you were up to. I don&#8217;t hold great hopes for the 250K pots solving the problem, although they do help a bit (yes, I&#8217;ve tried it on our shop 7-string). If you&#8217;re afraid of messing with the sound of the AN7, you could try replacing the volume first, rather than both controls at once. You could also wire the tone control to the bridge pickup alone, depending on how the selector switch is configured. 

Steve B.

P.S. As you probably must know, I do take the problem seriously, and we have started to fool around with mods to reduce the noise. I will most likely send you a pickup to try if & when I think we&#8217;ve made some real progress. My definition of real progress is reducing the noise without significantly altering the sound - I&#8217;m not very comfortable with making the noise go away if the tone changes a lot, too._





*BTW, I think Seymour Duncan CS, from what I've dealt with, is also terrific. 2 great companies, committed to their customers.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2006)

Damn, that would be cool in theory, but I just hope (like he says) that he doesn't change the tone at ALL. I may have to buy a couple more of these just to put away just in case  

It's cool he's working on it. Personally I (obviously) don't mind it as is, but if it could make you happy, super


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Damn, that would be cool in theory, but I just hope (like he says) that he doesn't change the tone at ALL. I may have to buy a couple more of these just to put away just in case
> It's cool he's working on it. Personally I (obviously) don't mind it as is, but if it could make you happy, super


I could live with a tiny bit of high-end roll-off, if it got rid of the noise. But the tone should stay nearly the same.

If I didn't play alot in front of my computer, with headphones, I almost certainly would be as happy with it as you are, Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it need all those highs, if they do make a change I hope there'll be some kind of warning.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I think it need all those highs, if they do make a change I hope there'll be some kind of warning.


Notice I said a TINY bit. 

Yes, the highs are good. But there's a wierd sort of super presence on that pickup that isn't on any other pickup I've heard. Trim that a bit, but keep the clarity, and boom. A winner. That uber-high frequency is almost certainly the buzz culprit. I'm sure they could reduce it without eliminating it. *shrug*

I think the pickup should have a warning now. After all, I sure didn't expect buzz city. I thought it'd be like every other Dimarzio I've played - whisper quiet. If it would have said _WARNING! May buzz in the vicinity of electrical devices!_, I would have steered FAR clear of it, since quietness is one of _my_ biggest requirements in a pickup.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 28, 2006)

*shrug*

That definitely sucks yours picks up so much noise  At least the good news is the vast majority of potential users of this pickup would never run into this problem. Hopefully in your case, they'll fix this problem so you can enjoy this pickup better, seeing as the D Sonic > *.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 28, 2006)

It's not really my case, to be honest, Nick. You saw the e-mail. It's a flaw with the pickup in general.

You just don't encounter it in your 'mostly' live application.


----------



## dpm (Jul 28, 2006)

This has been an interesting thread. Nice to see that Steve Blucher is still giving great CS. 
In my experience the noise problem is inherent to the unbalanced coil format. Unfortunately, that's what needs to be done to get the tone. One of the most popular pickup sets that I install is the Air Zone and a pair of VirtuAl2's (great versatile Strat set). The Air Zone is significantly noisier than the VirtuAl2s. Our test area has a ton of flourescent lighting and is generally a good test for noise problems btw. I can't recall how the DS goes in the same situation.
Regarding the pick attack thing, again this is only my personal finding, but I have problems getting a good attack using ss and digital gear. 100% tube, for whatever reason, seems to work better for me. The SS/digital stuff has me constantly searching for the ideal pick to get the attack I want. The flipside is that tube amps can pick up a lot of noise too.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah that's always been my experience with digital/ss gear too. Tube amps definitely are noisier, but all I need to do is put that noisegate on -30db and it's dead quiet. No hum. No feedback. Just pure kickass tone  It was unreal, like I said in my DS7 review, I had the thing at beyond defeaning levels (as a test) and you couldnt even tell the thing was on even with the volume maxed. It just really clamps down on all the noise you wouldnt want and only lets in the awesome stuff. I can't praise the Boss NS-2 or the G Major unit enough.

Bob: I know it's the pickup  You know what I meant.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow. You guys may or may not believe this, but I was foolishly playing during a lightning storm last night and (no fucking joke) every time lightning struck the ground, you could hear it through the fucking D-sonic. I switched over to the EVO and it stopped. But what was really cool, is that you could hear the thunder crack through the amp before you could hear it through the air. 

This was probably a really bad idea, but I thought I'd share anyways.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Wow. You guys may or may not believe this, but I was foolishly playing during a lightning storm last night and (no fucking joke) every time lightning struck the ground, you could hear it through the fucking D-sonic. I switched over to the EVO and it stopped. But what was really cool, is that you could hear the thunder crack through the amp before you could hear it through the air.
> This was probably a really bad idea, but I thought I'd share anyways.



Cool, you could destroy your audience while playing a show


----------



## ajdath (Aug 27, 2006)

Plaschkes said:


> it doesn't feel at all like were at war... And were gonna crush them anyway.


so you managed to crush them in the end? hahaha


----------

